#ubuntu-il 2011-04-11
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: כאן?
<lightpriest_> כן, מה קורה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: הכל טבו
<Ddorda> טוב
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: התקבלתי הרגע לעבודה בחברת הייטק
<Ddorda> :D
<lightpriest_> יא'אאללללה :P
<lightpriest_> מזל טוב! :D
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: תודה תודה :)
<Ddorda> יהיה לי קצת כסף לשנת שרות
<Ddorda> :P
<lightpriest_> מה תעשה שם?
<Interruptus> הוו מזלטובבבבב
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: דרופל
<Ddorda> מפתח איזה אתר מגניב לאללה
<lightpriest_> דרופל? אתר מגניב? :P
<Ddorda> איזה משהו שבארץ יש לו 12K לקוחות
<lightpriest_> אהה מגניב
<Ddorda> ועכשיו הם מתחילים לשווק בניו יורק
<Ddorda> אולי יצא לי לעבוד קצת בפיתוח לאנדרויד ולאייפון, אז בכלל זה יהיה מגניב
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: מכיר דרך לעשות import ל־db ב־mysql שעוקב אחרי התהליך?
<Ddorda> כלומר שאני אוכל לדעת איפה הוא עומד? זה הורג אותי לחכות
<lightpriest_> יש LOCK?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: ?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: גיליתי איך
<Ddorda> אני פותח mysql
<Ddorda> וכותב שם show processlist;
<lightpriest_> אהה חח
<lightpriest_> אני פשוט מחכה
<Ddorda> כן, אבל משגע אותי שאני לא יודע מה המצב התקדמות שלו
<Ddorda> אם 10 דקות אני מחכה, זה משגע אותי
<Ddorda> אגב, רוב ההמתנה זה בגלל שאני על נטבוק
<lightpriest_> נסה פעם לחכות 25 שעות :)
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: מה? לא נכון
<Ddorda> ומה היה קורה אם הוא סתם נתקע? היית מחכה שבוע?
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/recent
<Ddorda> זה עוד לא פורסם, אבל מי שכאן הוא VIP
<Hoborg> הודעות אחרונות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> זה כבר אמור לעבוד, אם משהו לא בסדר תגידו
<lightpriest_> זהו שהוא לא נתקע
<lightpriest_> אם אין פעילות בסוקט, mysql סוגר אותו אחרי X זמן
<lightpriest_> שזה 8 שעות כברירת מחדל אם אני לא טועה
<Ddorda> יו אני מה זה נהנה מהעבודה פה
<GuySoft> מי צריך אתרי פורנו שיש את הבטוים של הפורום של הקהילה :-/
<serfus> Ddorda, אדיר ;)
<serfus> זה שימושי מאוד
<Ddorda> serfus: המטרה היא שבקרוב יהיה לזה לינק נורמלי בפםורום
<Ddorda> וגם rss
<Ddorda> `(
<Ddorda> ;)
<serfus> מספיק שיהיה איזה לינק קטן, לא צריך כפתור מקושט במיוחד
<HaimN> Ddorda, תודה!
<HaimN> סוף סוף!
<Ddorda> HaimN: תגיד תודה לאמיר אלדור
<nicoco> מה לעזאזל
<nicoco> :S
<nicoco> פיירפוקס התחיל פתאום לקרוס לי
<nicoco> בלי אזהרה מוקדמת
<nicoco> ובלי שום הודעת שגיאה
<nicoco> אין שום פלט של הטרמינל
<nicoco> הוא סתם קורס ומציע לשלוח קראש רפורט
<nicoco> אני פותח אותו והוא אפילו לא מציג את החלון של התוכנה
<nicoco> הוא ישר שולח קראש רפורט ונסגר
<nicoco> :SS
<nicoco> ניסיתי לשנמך ל3.6
<nicoco> זה לא עבד
<nicoco> אבל הארסי2 שעוד היה שמור לי בתיקיית הורדות כן עובד
<nicoco> הזוי
<trew100> כנראה שיש לך את באג מרפי
<trew100> שדברים שצריכים לעבוד לא עובדים ואלה שלא צריכים לעבוד עובדים
<nicoco> לגמרי
<nicoco> טוב, עשיתי התקנה של הפיירפוקס מהחבילה שלו ולא דרך המקורות
<nicoco> כלומר, רק עם לינקים ולא עם התוכנה עצמה
<nicoco> זה עובד
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> אבל עכשיו הוא לא עובד עם פלאש
<nicoco> :SSS
<nicoco> הבעיה נפתרה
<nicoco> הכל בגלל התפריט הגלובאלי הארור
<trew100> חח קטע גדול
<trew100> כשנמצאים בשולחן עבודה KDE
<trew100> ולוחצים על הכפתור האמצעי בעכבר אז הוא מדביק את מה שיש לו בלוח העריכה
<trew100> אם עושים את זה על השולחן עבודה עצמו אז הוא שואל מה אתה אוצה לעשות להדביק את התוכן של הלוח עריכה בפתק
<trew100> או לפתוח איתו דפדפן אינטרנט
<trew100> כמובן ששתי האחרונים הם וויגאדטים
<trew100> פשוט פונקציונלי ושימושי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: נכנסת בזמן טוב
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: פנוי עכשיו? זה בקשר לבוט
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: #smurfs-il
<grawcho> הי ... למישהו קרה פעם שהעברית שלו הפכה לסימני שאלה בטרמינל וASCII במנהל קבצים ?
<grawcho> או משהו אחר בסגנון
<grawcho> אחרי שדרוג חבילת שפה
<grawcho> זה לא כזה קריטי רק שמישהו שולח לי קובץ עם שם בעברית הוא מתחרבש לASCII ואח"כ צריך לשנות לו שם ידנית
<grawcho> באסה
<ddfd> akuo ha k cghv
<ddfd> ??????
<ddfd> ?
<serfus> ddfd, כתבת באנגלית
<ddfd> ,vpufu ,f,c cneks, kgcrh,
<ddfd> zvb kt fu,c cgcrh,
<ddfd> yes li baia
<ddfd> ?
<serfus> can't you write english at all?
<ddfd> no mbhn
<serfus> תכתוב כמו המשפט האחרון שלך, אני אנסה להבין
<serfus> אין לך מקלדת עברית?
<serfus> זאת הבעיה?
<ddfd> fi
<ddfd> yes
<ddfd> tbh c disk ci di
<serfus> http://www.gate2home.com/?language=he
<serfus> קודם כל, שיהיה פשוט יותר
<ddfd> מה קורה?
<serfus> יופי :)
<serfus> ddfd, אתה על אובונטו 10.10?
<ddfd> היה לי מזמן אובונטו 10.4 ועשיתי מחיצה והתקנתי ווינדוס, ועכשיו מחקתי תווינדוס ואת המחיצה, וזה לא עולה הלינוקס..
<serfus> אתה על live cd עכשיו?
<ddfd> איך אני מגדיר את המחשב שיכנס למחיצה של האובנטו בהפעלה..
<ddfd> כן
<Ddorda> ddfd: תעלה מלייב סידי
<Ddorda> ddfd: תפתח מסוף בלייב סידי
<Ddorda> ותכתוב:
<Ddorda> sudo grub-update
<Ddorda> סליחה, הפוך
<Ddorda> sudo update-grub
<Ddorda> עובד?
<ddfd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-update sudo: grub-update: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ \
<ddfd> אין אפשרות להציל את האובנטו שלי שעדיין קיים בארד דיסק ומשום מה בהתקנה של הווינדוס והמחיקה שלה הוא לא עולה..
<Ddorda> ddfd: אמרתי, הפוך
<Ddorda> sudo update-grub
<ddfd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Ddorda> ddfd: sudo grub-install
<serfus> קודם צריך למחוק אותו, לא?
<ddfd> אין אפשרות להציל את האובנטו שלי שעדיין קיים בארד דיסק ומשום מה בהתקנה של הווינדוס והמחיקה שלה הוא לא עולה..
<Ddorda> serfus: אני די משוכנע שההתקנה של ווינדוז דרסה את גראב
<Ddorda> ddfd: אל תקבע עובדות בשטח, בשביל זה אנחנו כאן ;)
<serfus> Ddorda, אבל לדרוס זה לא למחוק?
<serfus> Ddorda, טוב לא משנה, אני כנראה טועה :-)
<Ddorda> serfus: לדרוס זה אומר למחוק אותו מה־mbr
<Ddorda> הקבצים עדיין קיימים אבל לא מוגדרים ב־mbr
<Ddorda> ומה ש־grub-install עושה, זה מחזיר אותו ל־mbr
<ddfd> שיטטטטט הלךךך כל הדברייםם
<Ddorda> ddfd: הרצת?
<ddfd> כן אבל זה נותן כל מיני דברים
<Ddorda> ddfd: מה הוא נותן?
<Ddorda> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592782/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<ddfd> ?
<Ddorda> ddfd: פלט של sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ddfd> טוב אז מעושים? אין אפשרות להציל תאובונטו?
<Ddorda> ddfd: אל תקפוץ למסקנות
<Ddorda> ddfd: תעקוב אחרי מה שאני אומר...
<ddfd> אוקי מעושים?
<Ddorda> ddfd: פלט של sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ddfd> לכתוב את זה?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> ולהעלות את התשובה
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592787/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<ddfd> ?
<Ddorda> ddfd: בוא ננסה
<Ddorda> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592791/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> ddfd: mount
<ddfd> מה זה?
<ddfd> ?????????/
<connex> סתם שאלה
<connex> אם נדפק לך האובונטו
<connex> איך אתה מריץ פקודות עכשיו?
<connex> דרך LIVECD?
<ddfd> fi
<connex> אוקיי
<ddfd> כן
<ddfd> ??/
<connex> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975
<Hoborg>  How to install GRUB on the MBR - FedoraForum.org @ www.fedoraforum.org
<connex> http://slashdot.org
<Hoborg> Slashdot: News for nerds, stuff that matters @ slashdot.org
<connex> איזה שטות רצינית
<ddfd> טוב היא אפשר?
<connex> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975 תקרא פה
<Hoborg>  How to install GRUB on the MBR - FedoraForum.org @ www.fedoraforum.org
<Ddorda> ddfd: לא העלת את הפלט של mount
<ddfd> אני לא מבין באנגלית..  ולא באובנטו
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592801/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<ddfd> הועלאה..
<connex> http://aaa"test.com
<connex> http://slashdot.org
<Hoborg> Slashdot: News for nerds, stuff that matters @ slashdot.org
<ddfd> Ddorda - />
<Ddorda> sudo grub-install /dev/sda2
<connex> לא
<connex> כתוב שזה דופק את ההתקנה של הווינדוס
<connex> צריך בלי מספר פרטישם
<connex> פרטישן
<ddfd> אז מעושים מיפה?
<connex> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592805/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Gargamel64> http://www.mako.co.il/men-magazine/machismo/Article-e365e1f8f709e21006.htm
<Gargamel64> אדיר
<Gargamel64> הובורג עצלן
<ddfd> יש פתרון או לא?
<ddfd> ????????/
<ddfd> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ddfd> ???????//
<nicoco> אפשר לשנות את הסדר של הכוננים בביוס
<nicoco> אחרי שהתקנתם גראב על כונן אחד
<ddfd> לא יודע איך..
<ddfd> אה, אבל יש לי רק כונן אחד שבתוכה מחיצה 1. אבל משהו שהתקנתי בווינדוס דפק תאובונטו
<nicoco> ההתקנה של הווינדוס דפקה את האובונטו
<nicoco> הם נוהגים לדרוס את הגראב
<nicoco> חצופים שכמותם
<nicoco> microsuckx
<ddfd> אז יש אפשרות לתקן את זה?
<nicoco> להתקין מחדש את הגראב
<nicoco> זה מה שניסית לעשות
<ddfd> איך?
<nicoco> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<nicoco> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<nicoco> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<nicoco> whatever
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592819/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<ddfd> ?
<nicoco> hmm
<nicoco> mount /dev/sda
<nicoco> grub-install /dev/sda
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592820/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<nicoco> hmm
<ddfd> כלום לא נותן...
<ddfd> ?
<nicoco> system > administration > disk utility
<nicoco> תכנס לזה
<nicoco> ותעשה מאונט על הכל
<ddfd> מה זה מאונט ואיפה יש שם כל מיני תפרטים..
<nicoco> איפה היית בשיעורי אנגלית בבי"ס?
<nicoco> עזוב
<nicoco> להיות בפנים או בחוץ
<nicoco> בשיעורי אנגלית בארץ
<nicoco> זה אותו דבר
<nicoco> מאונט
<nicoco> mount
<ddfd> אז מעושים..?
<nicoco> יש לך מצד שמאל תפריט
<nicoco> תבדוק כונן כונן
<nicoco> ותעשה מאונט
<ddfd> ללכת לתפריט בצד לאפשרות של הארד דיסק?
<ddfd> בכל מקרה אין שם מאונט
<nicoco> וואלה
<nicoco> צריך להיות בכל אחד מאונט בניפרד
<ddfd> בהחלט מוזר..
<Gargamel64> nicoco: sudo mount -a
<Gargamel64> יעשה מאונט על כל הכוננים. השאלה למה צריך את זה
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> נחמד אתה
<Gargamel64> ציני?
<ddfd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> באמת
<Gargamel64> :)
<nicoco> :P
<ddfd> עשיתי..
<ddfd> מה עכשיו?
<ddfd> לעשות אתחול למחשב?
<nicoco> nope
<nicoco> try again
<nicoco> grub-install /dev/sda
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592829/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Gargamel64> sudo לפני
<ddfd> ?
<Gargamel64> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ddfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592830/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<nicoco> weird story bro
<Gargamel64> אה, אני לא יודע לטפל בזה. אני רק יודע שצריך הרשאות רוט בשביל הפקודה הזאץ..
<ddfd> אז הלך האובנטו?
<Gargamel64> גם אם כן, אז מה?
<Gargamel64> הקבצים שלך נמצאים ב-/home
<nicoco> אני אומר
<nicoco> תגבה הכל ותתקין מחדש
<ddfd> תגידו, באובונטו הישן אולי אפשר מיפה מבלי להיכנס לאובונטו הישן, לשמור תמועדפים..
<ddfd> איך?
<Ddorda> avishai: תגיד לי תתחדש, התקבלתי לאיזו חברת הייטק
<ddfd> איך אני שומר תמועדפים באוובנטו הישן?
<Ddorda> :D
<avishai> ‏תתחדש
<avishai> ‏אתה לא מתגייס עוד רבע שעה?
<Gargamel64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<Hoborg>  Grub/XP/Vista Bootloader - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<Gargamel64> עשיתי את זה לפני כמה חודשים וזה עבד. תעבוד עם המדריך הזה
<ddfd> לא מבין בזה, וגם לא באנגלית..
<ddfd> אני רק רוצה לשמור תמועדפים שהיו לי שם.. וזהו..
<Gargamel64> sudo mount -a; nautilus /media
<Gargamel64> אלה המחיצות שיש לך במחשב
<Gargamel64> אחת מהן היא מחיצת הבית שלך
<Gargamel64> שום מידע לא הולך לאיבוד
<ddfd> נפתח לי תקיה, שבה יש הרבה תיקיות עם קבצים..
<nicoco> למעשה מספיק להתקין מחדש ולהגדיר את המחיצות כמו שהן היו
<nicoco> חבל שאתה לא יודע לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> avishai: כן
<nicoco> :(
<Ddorda> avishai: ובכל זאת הם רוצים אותי
<Ddorda> לשלושה חודשים
<avishai> ‏יפה
<avishai> ‏באיזה תפקיד?
<Ddorda> מתכנת
<avishai> ?
<Ddorda> ?
<avishai> ‏פייתון?
<Ddorda> משהו מגניב, אני הולך לעבוד הרבה עם node.js
<avishai> ‏וואלה
<Ddorda> avishai: לא, לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> אהא
<avishai> ‏ג'אווהסקריפט?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> js cool. python sucks
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: python > js
<avishai> נו באמת Gargamel64
<Gargamel64> ומזל טוב
<Gargamel64> בעע
<avishai> ‏שיהיה לך המון בהצלחה
<Ddorda> תודה :)
<avishai> ‏תלמד כמה שאתה יכול
<avishai> ‏ותרוויח כמה שיותר
<Ddorda> avishai: אגב, לפני הצבא אני הולך בסוף לשנת שרות
<avishai> ‏עוד יותר טוב
<avishai> ‏איפה
<Ddorda> צפון איפהשהוא
<Ddorda> אני לא זוכר את שם המקום
<avishai> ‏אתה יודע מה אתה הולך לעשות?
<Ddorda> כן, מדריך
<avishai> ‏(חוץ מאיזה פרויקט אופן סורס)
<Ddorda> אה.. בחברה?
<avishai> ‏לא
<ddfd> הצלחתי להיכנס לתקייה של היוזר שלי ושמרתי תקבצים של השולחן העבודה, אבל איך אני שומרר תממועדפים שהוא בדפדפן פיירפוקס..
<avishai> ‏בשירות
<Ddorda> avishai: בעיקרון מדריך של חניכים בין ט' ל־י"ב
<avishai> ‏יפה
<Ddorda> מדריך אותם להדריך
<ddfd> ?
<Ddorda> :)
<nicoco> Ddorda - שולחן העבודה זה לא טוב
<Ddorda> מעבר לזה, אני אהיה בקומונה
<Gargamel64> ddfd: בתוך תקיית הבית יש תקייה
<avishai> ‏יש שם מחשבים?
<Gargamel64> .mozila/firefox
<Gargamel64> בתוכה תקיית פרופיל
<Ddorda> אני מניח שאחרי שאני אגיע גם אם אין כרגע - יהיו
<Gargamel64> גבה את כולה וזהו
<ddfd> איך מגיעים לתקיהי?
<Gargamel64> ctrl + H
<Gargamel64> יציג לך תקיות וקבצים מוסתרים
<Ddorda> nicoco: ?
<ddfd> אני לא מצליח..
<ddfd> לא מצליח להגיע למועדיפים..
<nicoco> Ddorda - ?
<nicoco> oh
<nicoco> lol
<nicoco> I meant ddfd
<nicoco> sorry
<Gargamel64> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=en&tl=iw&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1014708
<Gargamel64> התרגום לא כזה גרוע
<Gargamel64> כאילו, הוא מחורבן, אבל יחסית טוב
<ddfd> אני רואה תתקיות בשם פפירפוקס אבל זה לא נכנס לתיקיה,
<Ddorda> [00:00] <nicoco> Ddorda - שולחן העבודה זה לא טוב
<Gargamel64> ddfd: כנס לקישור
<nicoco> <nicoco> oh
<nicoco> <nicoco> lol
<nicoco> <nicoco> I meant ddfd
<nicoco> <nicoco> sorry
<nicoco> Ddorda ^
<Gargamel64> מזה זה ה-mode +q האלה?..
<ddfd> אני לא מבין בזה..
<Gargamel64> כל פעם יש את זה
<nicoco> זה כשאתה מדבר מהר מדי
<nicoco> אז הנאצים מגיעים וזורקים עליך אותיות
<nicoco> כדי שתשתוק
<nicoco> Ddorda - תודה
<Gargamel64> וזה כואב?
<nicoco> זה סתם מתסכל
<ddfd> אז איך שומרים תמועדפים בבקשה..
<Gargamel64> תחזיר ל-chanserv המניאק הזה
<Gargamel64> ddfd: לא שומרים. עושים מה שכתוב במדריך
<Gargamel64> יש גם צילומי מסך
<Gargamel64> < הכנס פה משפט על דגים וחכות >
<nicoco> בזמנים כאלה אתה מבין עד כמה האנגלית שלמדת מועילה בחיים
<Gargamel64> nicoco: לא כזה אנגלית
<Gargamel64> תסלח לי, יש שם מילים של כיתה ד'
<Gargamel64> זה לא אנגלית פסיכומטרית
<nicoco> "אנגלית"
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> אני יודע למה אתה מתכוון
<nicoco> כמו שאמרתי מקודם
<nicoco> שיעורי אנגלית בארץ
<nicoco> אם אתה בפנים או בחוץ, זה לא באמת משנה
<nicoco> אפשר להגיד את זה כמעט על כל המערכת
<Gargamel64> לצערי כן
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-12
<nicoco> http://i.imgur.com/G5H9Q.jpg
<nicoco> new terminal
<nicoco> :D
<Interruptus> זה חתיכת טרמינל
<Interruptus> טרמינטור זה
<Interruptus> טרמינל שמחסל אנשים
<someone235> Errors were encountered while processing:
<someone235>  openoffice.org-coooder
<someone235>  openoffice.org-writer2latex
<someone235>  openoffice.org-writer2xhtml
<someone235> Setting up openoffice.org-writer2xhtml (1.0-12ubuntu1) ...
<someone235> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-writer2xhtml (--configure):
<Ddorda> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<Ddorda> :D
<nicoco> הקאירו דוק הזה זאת המצאה גאונית
<nicoco> למק יש אחלה רעיונות
<nicoco> חבל רק שהם כל כך יקרים
<trew100> nicoco: על מה אתה מדבר?
<nicoco> Cairo Dock
<trew100> מה יקר בדיוק?
<nicoco> !give trew100 Cairo Dock
<nicoco> המערכות של מק
<trew100> אה חח
<nicoco> המוצרים שלהם
<nicoco> באופן כללי
<nicoco> יקרים אחו שילינג
<trew100> אני אישית לא מצליח להשמיש אותו אצלי כל כך
<trew100> את הקיארו דוק למרות שהוא יפה
<nicoco> הוא נכנס אצלי לשימוש קבוע
<trew100> הוא ממש לא נח
<nicoco> כיפי ברמות
<nicoco> הוא לא נוח למי שרגיל לדוקים רגילים
<trew100> אני עכשיו עושה סיבוב על תוספים למערכת שלי
<nicoco> אבל אם אתה אוהב את השיטה הוא ממש כיפי
<trew100> אני מחפש וידגאט שיתן לי להחזיר תשובות במסרים מידיים ולא רק יציג לי את ההודעה שהגיעה
<trew100> מכיר דבר כזה?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> נופ
<trew100> מה?
<nicoco> נופ = nope
<nicoco> אני יודע איך אפשר לעשות את זה באקסצ'ט
<trew100> אני עם KDE מצאתי על הדרך הרבה דברים נחמדים אחרים
<nicoco> אבל אני בקושי משתמש בתוכנות אחרות
<trew100> מצאתי תוסף שמשלב לי את פיירפוקס ממש טוב ב-KDE
<trew100> זה כל כך טוב שזה נראה קונקי
<nicoco> איך קוראים לתוסף?
<someone235> http://pastebin.com/5jV5szrm
<Hoborg> Errors were encountered while processing:   openoffice.org-coooder   openoffice. - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<avi1333_> טוב נמאס לי כבר מכל הבעיות של חבילות התוכנה.מה אפשר לעשות?
<avi1333_> יש איזה אפשרות לעשות כמו מאין ריפר כזה?
<HaimN> יש לך אפשרות של תיקון חבילות שבורות, אבל זה בדרך כלל פשוט מוחק את החבילות הבעיתיות או מתקין תלויות
<avi1333_> בכל תוכנת voip שאני מתקין הוא כותב שייש לו בעייה להתקין חבילה תלויה בשם  libopal3.6.8
<HaimN> ניסת להתקין את libopal3.6.8 ידנית?
<HaimN> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libopal3.6.8
<Hoborg> Ubuntu -- Details of package libopal3.6.8 in maverick @ packages.ubuntu.com
<HaimN> בסוף העמוד יש לך לינק להורדה
<avi1333_> תודה רבה אחי ,אני אנסה:)
<HaimN> ל 32BIT
<HaimN> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/libopal3.6.8/download
<Hoborg> Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- libopal3.6.8_3.6.8~dfsg-2_i386.deb @ packages.ubuntu.com
<HaimN> ל64BIT
<HaimN> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/libopal3.6.8/download
<Hoborg> Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- libopal3.6.8_3.6.8~dfsg-2_amd64.deb @ packages.ubuntu.com
<avi1333_> תודה רבה:)
<avi1333_> הוא תלוי בlibsrtp0 :S טוב אני אנסה לחפש לו גם הורדה
<avi1333_> הצלחתי:),תודה רבה על העזרה זה עזר לי מאוד
<avihay> my kubuntu has started going a bit crazy
<avihay> :-<
<HaimN> avi1333_ על לא דבר
<HaimN> avihay, מה קרה?
<avihay> shutdown doesn't work properly
<avihay> iBus stopped showing the language in the system-trey, gnash(open-source flash player) started acting up
<avihay> I decided replacing gnash with lightspark, to see how it goes. I want it mainly for youtube videos, I hope it works for that. I already tried some flash applications I had and it failed to play them, so I expect to get back to adobe's non-free player any time now
<Ddorda> אני אוהב לעבוד :)
<nicoco> אל תדאג
<nicoco> זה עובר מהר
<Nighthawk``> כן
<Nighthawk``> מאוד מאוד מהק
<Nighthawk``> מאוד מאוד מהר
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אני לא חושב, אני ממש נהנה
<Ddorda> בוא נגיד ככה, עוד חודש תזכירו לי ואני אגיד לכם אם אני עדיין נהנה
<Nighthawk``> חח סבבה
<Nighthawk``> בתכלס אני עובד כבר 7-8 חודש
<Nighthawk``> ואני סתם מתבכיין
<Nighthawk``> אנינ נהנה מכל רגע
<Nighthawk``> כאילו כי אני לא עושה כלום
<Nighthawk``> ...
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: במה אתה עובד?
<Nighthawk``> חברת תקשורת בפתח תקווה
<Nighthawk``> בתור noc
<Ddorda> noc?
<Nighthawk``> network operations center
<Ddorda> מגניב
<Ddorda> נשמע נחמד לאללה
<Nighthawk``> כן נחמד מאוד
<Nighthawk``> הכי נחמד
<Nighthawk``> שאני לא עובד מול
<Nighthawk``> אנשים פרטיים
<Ddorda> אני עובד בחברת הייטק מגניבה לאללה
<Nighthawk``> אלא מול חברות גדולות
<Nighthawk``> ככה שלא מציקים לי יותר מידי
<Nighthawk``> ממ איפה אתה עובד?
<Ddorda> בהרצליה
<Nighthawk``> בתור ?
<Ddorda> מפתח, מורה...
<Nighthawk``> ?
<Nighthawk``> מורה בבית ספר ?
<Ddorda> לא, סתם, לא מורה, אבל יש לי מתלמד
<Nighthawk``> מפתח של ?
<Ddorda> מפתח ווב
<Nighthawk``> אה
<Ddorda> נהנה מכל רגע
<Nighthawk``> php dotnet asp ?
<Ddorda> חס וחלילה! .net? asp?
<Ddorda> אתה רוצה שאני אמות?
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Nighthawk``> .net דווקא טובה מאוד
<Nighthawk``> אני אישית מעדיף אם כבר
<Nighthawk``> j2ee
<Nighthawk``> jsp
<Ddorda> אל תבלבל את הארנבים, .net זה קקה
<Nighthawk``> חחחח
<Nighthawk``> אמרתי שזה טוב
<Nighthawk``> לא אמרתי שזה הכי טוב שיש
<Nighthawk``> איך אתה ב ajax ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: עוד לא יצא לי להתעסק
<Ddorda> אבל אני עכשיו לומד משהו מגניב רצח
<Ddorda> בשם node.js
<Ddorda> מכיר?
<Ddorda> זה עכשיו ממש צובר תאוצה
<Nighthawk``> ממממ
<Nighthawk``> ספרייה שמה היא מכילה ?
<Nighthawk``> ודור אתה יכול לקרוא לי אורי
<Nighthawk``> אני מרשה לך
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Nighthawk``> כאשר הנקודה מעל ל ו ולא בצד שלו
<Nighthawk``> טוב?
<Ddorda> בעצם לקחו את המרנדר של כרום, V8
<Ddorda> אין בעיה, אוֹרי
<Nighthawk``> חחחח
<Nighthawk``> n1
<Ddorda> שומע?
<Nighthawk``> מלידה
<trew100> אפילו קצת לפני לא?
<Ddorda> לקחו את V8, והפכו אותו כיוון
<Ddorda> כלומר, שישמש בצד שרת
<Ddorda> ולא בצד לקוח
<Ddorda> משהו מדהים
<Nighthawk``> ממממ וזה פועל טוב ?
<Ddorda> מדהים!
<Ddorda> !g node.js
<Hoborg> node.js - http://nodejs.org/
<Ddorda> תסתכל על הסרטון שם
<Nighthawk``> שעה
<Nighthawk``> יימח שמך
<Nighthawk``> lol
<Nighthawk``> windows is very important just like php
<Nighthawk``> rofl
<avi1333_> נשמע טוב דור.מסובך ללמוד את הדבר הזה?
<Nighthawk``> זה מבוסס
<Nighthawk``> js
<Nighthawk``> אז זה לא קשה בטוח
<avi1333_> לא התעסקתי יוםר מידיי עם js
<avi1333_> עברתי בעיקר בphp
<Nighthawk``> חבל
<Nighthawk``> לפני שלמדתי
<Nighthawk``> php
<avi1333_> js זה בצד הלקוח נכון?
<Nighthawk``> למדתי
<Nighthawk``> html css javascript
<Nighthawk``> כדי שאני אדע מה אני עושה בצורה
<Nighthawk``> המיטבית ביותר
<Nighthawk``> וכן jscript
<Nighthawk``> היא רק שפת לקוח
<avi1333_> אני צריך ללמוד css גם
<Nighthawk``> דור בחייאת
<Nighthawk``> תעיף תחרא הגנה הזאת
<Nighthawk``> אני זז לשחק סנוקר אם אתה אומר שזה טוב וצובר תאוצה אני אלמד תחרא הזה
<nicoco> +1
<nicoco> דור, ההשתקה הזאת פשוט עולה על העצבים
<avi1333_> אני קודם אלמד בכללי על js ואז אתחיל להתעסק עם זה:)
<nicoco> לפחות שלא יהיה מוגבל לשלושה משפטים
<nicoco> תעלו את זה לחמישה וזה יהיה בסדר
<nicoco> אבל כמו שזה עכשיו זה מעצבן ברמות על
<avi1333_> +1
<amireldor> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44286000/jpg/_44286822_09sudan_camel_ap.jpg
<serfus> בתאבון
<Alexnoj> אהלן
<Alexnoj> יש פה משהו?
<Hoborg> Alexnoj: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<nicoco> Hoborg - you are a Genius
<Alex____> אשמח אם משהו יוכל לעזור
<Alex____> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/482
<Hoborg> אובונטו לא עולה אחרי התקנה | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<moshe742> האם הלייב סידי עולה כמו שצריך?
<Alex____> אכן כן
<moshe742> איזה כרטיס מסך יש לך?
<Alex____> NVIDIA 260GTX
<Shualdon1> נראה שהגראב לא עובד
<Shualdon1> תנסה להתקין אותו מחדש
<Alex____> התקנתי מחדש. וזה לא עזר.
<Shualdon1> את הגראב
<Shualdon1> לא את אובונטו
<Alex____> אהה
<Alex____> אוקי
<moshe742> כמה מערכות יש לך על המחשב הזה?
<Shualdon1> הגראב זה התפריט
<Shualdon1> יש לך יותר מהארדיסק אחד?
<Alex____> כן
<Alex____> שלושה
<Shualdon1> moshe742: דיברת עם המקור על עולמות?
<Alex____> לקחתי מהכונן של הוינדוס 30 גיגה
<Shualdon1> Alex____: תגדיר בביוס שהמחשב יעלה מהדיסק עם אובונטו
<moshe742> באיזה הקשר? דיברתי אבל החלטנו להוציא את הכסף מאובונטו ישראל, יש לנו כרגע כ-1640 ש"ח
<Shualdon1> moshe742: ווא
<Shualdon1> יותר ממה שחשבתי
<nicoco> nice one
<moshe742> Alex____, יש לך גם חלונות וגם אובונטו על המחשב?
<Alex____> ההרדיסק של אובונטו מוגר כבוט מכיוון שזה גם אותו ההרדיסק של מערכת ההפעלה אבל כונן אחר.
<Alex____> כן
<Alex____> WIN7 בנוסף לאובנטו
<moshe742> האם חלונות עולה לך?
<Alex____> כן
<Shualdon1> התקנת את זה דרך וובי?
<moshe742> אז איך אתה מנסה להפעיל את אובונטו?
<Alex____> אמורה להיות לי אפשרות בחירה בין הווינדוס ללינוקס לא ככה?
<Shualdon> כן
<moshe742> ואין לך אותה?
<Alex____> אז אין לי את זה.
<Shualdon> זה הגראב
<Alex____> אוקי
<Alex____> כמו שכתבתי באשכול את המחיצה חילקי לשלושה
<Shualdon> יש לך בעיה עם אנגלית?
<moshe742> ויש לך יותר מכונן אחד פיזית?
<Shualdon> אם אין לך בעיה ם אנגלית
<Shualdon> לך לפה
<Shualdon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Shualdon> לסעיף 13
<Alex____> כמו כן כמו שרשמתי באשכול חילקי את הכונן החדש לשלושה - \ HOME     SWAP
<Hoborg>  Grub 2 Basics - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<moshe742> Alex____, האם יש לך הארד דיסק אחד או יותר?
<Alex____> יותר מאחד
<Alex____> שלושה
<Alex____> הלינוקס מותקן על ההרדיסק של הוינדוס אבל במחיצה נפרדתץ
<moshe742> אוקי, אתה על המחשב שהתקנת עליו את אובונטו או שזה מחשב אחר?
<Alex____> זה המחשב
<Alex____> אני עכשיו אנסה לתקן את הגאב
<Alex____> הגראב*
<moshe742> אוקי, אני צריך שתגדיר בביוס שהכונן של אובונטו יעלה ראשון, הניחוש שלי הוא שהגראב נמצא על הכונן השני
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה בארץ?
<moshe742> אולי נוכל להגיע אליך לעזור לך
<Shualdon> moshe742: הוא אמר שזה על אותו מחשב של הווינדוס
<Shualdon> שינסה לתקן את הגראב
<Alex____> חולון.  בביוס מגדירים בבוט את הרדיסק ולא את הכוננים: C,D,E
<Shualdon> עם המלינק שהבאתי
<moshe742> כמה הארד דיסקים יש לך במחשב?
<Alex____> ווינדוס ולינוס מותקנים על אותו הרדיסק רק על מחיצה נפרדת
<Alex____> אני עושה ריסטרט כבר כאן
<moshe742> אבל כמה הארד דיסקים?
<Alex____> כתבתי מקודם. שלושה.
<moshe742> אוקי, אז כנראה התקנת את הגראב על אחד האחרים, אחרת זה היה אמור לתת שגיאה, לא מזיק שתנסה לשחזר אבל לא בטוח שזה יעבוד
<nicoco> גם אם הוא ישחזר עם הגדרות לכונן הנכון
<nicoco> זה יעבוד
<nicoco> so...
<moshe742> נכון, אבל זה לעשות את הדברים בצורה פחות "נכונה"
<nicoco> אין לו מה להפסיד מזה
<nicoco> ואני לא רואה נזק בזה שגראב יהיה מותקן על יותר מכונן אחד
<moshe742> סביר שזה לא סזיק, אבל גם לא מזיק שהוא ידע איך לפתור את זה בעתיד בדרך הכי נכונה
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> אני לא בטוח מה זה נכון ולא נכון
<moshe742> בסופו של דבר הוא יצטרך להבין מה הטעות שלו אם הוא רוצה שזה יעבוד כמו שצריך מההתחלה, בשביל זה צריך להבין מה הבעיה ולדעת לפתור אותה נכון
<nicoco> אתה מתכוון לדרך הכי יעילה
<nicoco> אני חושב
<nicoco> אני גם מסכים שפחות יעיל להשתמש בתלאים ועדיף לטפל בזה מההתחלה
<moshe742> אם אני צודק אז הוא פשוט הגדיר בהתקנה את הדברים בצורה לא נכונה, הוא יחזור על הטעות הזו בפעם הבאה במקום ללמוד מהטעות (בהנחה ואני צודק לגבי הבעיה כמובן)
<nicoco> אבל זה לא כזה קריטי במקרה הזה
<nicoco> וגם אם הוא יחזור בפעם הבאה על הטעות
<nicoco> אז הוא יידע איך לסדר את זה באותה דרך שהוא מסדר את זה עכשיו
<moshe742> זה לא קריטי בשום זמן במקרה הזה, אבל תמיד טוב לדעת את הדרך הכי יעילה, גם אם לא תשתמש בה בסוף
<nicoco> זה לא תמיד נכון
<nicoco> יש אנשים שיעדיפו לשבור את הראש בקיר וללכת עם מה שהם יודעים
<nicoco> במקום לנסות ולחקור מחדש
<moshe742> אבל זה לא קשור לשאלה אם כדאי לדעת את הדרך הכי יעילה
<moshe742> Alex____, עבד?
<Alex____> i try
<nicoco> ויש כאן רמז עבה לנתח גדול מהאנשים בעולם
<nicoco> ?
<moshe742> ניקוקו, לא הבנתי מה הקטע של הרמז אבל אני מסכים שרוב האנשים יעדיפו לעשות את הדברים בדרך שהם מכירים במקום לחקור (כולנו כאלה לפעמים)
<Alex____> נכון שיוצרים מחיצה ללינוקס אז עושים תיקייה HOME
<Alex____> SWAP וכולי
<moshe742> Alex____, כן
<Alex____> באחת המחיצות הייתי צריך לעשת
<Alex____> סלש BOOT?
<moshe742> לא חובה
<Alex____> אוקי
<nicoco> אז לא הבנתי
<nicoco> זה עבד או לא?
<moshe742> אתה צריך לעשות את מחיצת / ניתנת לבוט (BOOT)
<Alex____> נכון לעשות נכנסתי לטרמינל
<Alex____> רשמתי את הפקודה sudo fdisk -l
<moshe742> או אם עשית מחיצת BOOT אז אותה
<moshe742> מה היה הפלט?
<Alex____> זה הפלט
<Alex____> אוי הוא לא נכנס לכאן
<Alex____> אני אכתוב אותו בפורום שנייה
<nicoco> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<Alex____> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/482
<Hoborg> אובונטו לא עולה אחרי התקנה | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Alex____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593321/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<nicoco> sudo install-grub /dev/sdb
<Alex____> אוקי
<Alex____> בטוח?
<nicoco> yap
<moshe742> רגע, משהו פה לא הגיוני, מה יש לך ב-SDA?
<nicoco> כן
<Alex____> sudo: install-grub: command not found
<nicoco> זה נראה חשוד מבקצת
<moshe742> Alex____, ראית את השאלה?
<Alex____> צריך לרשום איזה SDB לא?
<nicoco> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<nicoco> הפכתי אותם
<Alex____> מה זה SDA?
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> לא צריך
<nicoco> moshe742 - הוא העתיק רק את אסדיבי מהפלט
<nicoco> נראה לי
<nicoco> אם יש לך יותר מכונן אחד
<nicoco> הוא צריך להציג לך אותם לפי הסדר
<nicoco> sda
<nicoco> sdb
<nicoco> sdc
<nicoco> וכן הלאה
<Alex____> אוקי
<nicoco> אם יש לך רק כונן אחד זה צריך להיות sda בדיפולט
<moshe742> לא, הוא צריך להתקין את הגראב על כונן A
<moshe742> כלומר על SDA
<nicoco> לא תמיד
<Alex____> מה זה הSDA?
<moshe742> הוא הכונן שמוגדר כבוט
<Shualdon> הוא צריך להתקין את הגראב על הדיסק עם הבוט
<Alex____> אוקי
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Alex____> ומה אלי לעשות נכון לעכשיו?
<nicoco> אם ווינדוס מותקן על אסדיבי
<nicoco> זה צריך להיות אסדיבי, לא?
<Alex____> הלכתי לאיבוד עם כל מה רשמתם
<Shualdon> /dev/sdb1
<Shualdon> זה הבוט
<nicoco>  sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<nicoco> אז זה
<nicoco> Alex____ - מקודם הפכתי את הפקודה בטעות, נסה שוב
<Alex____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593323/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<nicoco> עכשיו אני כבר לא יודע מה עושים
<Alex____> חח
<nicoco> הבמה לרשות המומחים~
<Alex____> :P
<Alex____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593324/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Alex____> הוינדוס מותקן אגב גם על ההרדיסק הזה
<Alex____> Disk /dev/sdb: 640.1 GB
<Alex____> משה?
<moshe742> תריץ את הפקודה umount כשאתה מהלייב סידי, אם אני זוכר נכון זה צריך לבטל את העיגון של כל המחיצות שניתן
<moshe742> אם זה לא עוזר תנסה להפעיל את הכונן, כלומר שתראה תיקיה בתוכו נניח
<moshe742> ואז לנסות שוב
<Alex____> לרשום פשוט umount?
<moshe742> כן, במסוף
<Alex____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593326/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<nicoco> -a
<Alex____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593327/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<nicoco> looks fine to me
<nicoco> now try again
<nicoco> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<moshe742> נסה שוב את הפקודה שהוא נתן לך
<Alex____> */usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<moshe742> אוקי, אתה על מערכת בעברית או באנגלית?
<Alex____> אנגלית
<moshe742> כנס ל-places>home ומשם תנווט ל-/dev כשאתה בתוך התיקיה הנ"ל תריץ שוב את הפקודה
<Alex____> המ..איך אני מנוופט?
<nicoco> ctrl+l
<Alex____> 1. פשוט לרשום סלש DEV?
<nicoco> and than erase it all
<Alex____> OK
<nicoco> and write /dev
<nicoco> exactly
<Alex____> DID IT
<Alex____> bash: /dev: is a directory
<Alex____> אוקי
<moshe742> לא...
<Alex____> אמ..אוקי.במה טעיתי?
<moshe742> אתה צריך להפעיל את הכונן שאתה רוצה להתקין עליו את הגראב
<moshe742> זו לדעתי הבעיה
<moshe742> כנס ל-places ותבחר בכונן שעליו יש את החלונות, אפילו תפעיל את המחיצה של חלונות ותראה את הקבצים של המערכת
<moshe742> אז תריץ את הפקודה של התקנת הגראב שניקוקו נתן לך קודם
<Alex____> זה בסדר אם אני יתקין על הכונן של הלינוקס
<Alex____> דיינו /dev/sdb6
<moshe742> לא, אתה צריך את הפקודה עם SDB ללא מספרים, זה צריך להיות על הכונן ולא המחיצה
<Alex____> אה אוקי
<Alex____> אין בעיה
<Alex____> אמ... מה רשמתי לא נכון
<Alex____> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /dev/sdb sudo: /dev/sdb: command not found
<Alex____> * ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /dev/sdb sudo: /dev/sdb: command not found
<Alex____> אופס בטעות
<moshe742> למה כתבת את זה?
<Alex____> כניראה לא הבנתי נכון.
<Alex____> מה הייתי אמור לרשום?
<moshe742> ההתקנה זה sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<Alex____> זה מוביל לאותה השגיא
<Alex____> דבר נוסף לא הבנתי את השורה הזאת
<Alex____> כנס ל-places ותבחר בכונן שעליו יש את החלונות, אפילו תפעיל
<Alex____> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<moshe742> איזה אפשרויות יש לך ב-places?
<moshe742> אוקי, תגרור את המחיצה של חלונות למסוף ותעתיק לפה את מה שכתוב לך שם לפה
<Alex____> 640 GB Hard Disk: 85 GB Filesystem
<Alex____> זה של חלונות
<Alex____> איזה כאב ראש\:
<Alex____> אני לא מבין בכלל למה הבעיה הזאת נוצרה\:
<nicoco> כי כנראה לא בחרת בכונן הנכון מראש בהתקנה
<Alex____> באיזה כונן הייתי צריך אז לבחור?
<nicoco> בכונן הנכון של הגראב כלומר
<nicoco> לא של המערכת
<Alex____> מז"א?
<nicoco> כשאתה מתקין הוא שואל אותך על איזה כונן להתקין את ה
<nicoco> boot loader
<Alex____> לא שזכור לי
<Alex____> :S
<nicoco> כנראה לא בחרת בכונן של הבוט של ווינדוס
<nicoco> and that's why stone free
<Alex____> באיזה שלב בהתקנה זה היה צריך לשאול את זה?
<nicoco> בשלב של המחיצות אם אני זוכר נכון
<moshe742> זה מאפשר לך לבחור את זה לדעתי בשלב האחרון או הלפני אחרון, אני לא בטוח איך זה ב-10.10
<Alex____> אמ..
<Alex____> על פי המדריך הזה
<Alex____> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntu/%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9A_%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%94
<Hoborg> אובונטו - מדריך התקנה @ www.linuxguide.org.il
<Alex____> רגע
<Alex____> אני מבולבל
<Alex____> :S
<Alex____> אני עשיתי הגדר מחיצה ידנית
<nicoco> המדריך הזה לא מעודכן בשיט
<Alex____> משם חילקתי את המחיצות וזהו
<moshe742> Alex____, אתה רוצה שאגיע אליך לסדר את זה?
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> וואלה
<nicoco> 10.04
<nicoco> אז הוא כן מעודכן
<Alex____> אני כבר מתחבר
<Alex____> או שלא
<Alex____> אני עכשיו פה
<Alex____> אני אתקין מחדש
<Alex____> נריאה מה מו מי
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> אז הוא לא מעודכן
<nicoco> בקיצור
<nicoco> תחפש
<moshe742> אני זז לישון, נדבר כבר
<Alex____> לילה טוב
<nicoco> boot loader
<nicoco> ותבחר את הכונן של הווינדוס
<nicoco> אני מנחש שהוא יהיה השני ברשימה, אבל אני לא בוטח
<nicoco> לילט
<Alex____> ניקוקו אתה עדיין כאן?
<nicoco> fg
<nicoco> yap
<Alex____> במידה ואני בוחר באפשרות התקנה: התקנה לצד מערכות הפעלה אחרות.
<Alex____> תהיה לי אפשרות לבחור ולחלק את המחיצה
<Alex____> או שאני צריך לבחור בהגדרת מחיצות ידנית?
<nicoco> לא זוכר כבר
<nicoco> אני חושב שהכי כדאי בכל מקרה לחלק ידנית
<Alex____> אוקי
<Alex____> יש כאן מנהל אתחול למטה
<Alex____> DEVICE FOR BOOT LOADER
<Alex____> בו לא נגעתי בפעם שעברה.
<Alex____> במה אני צריך לבחור שם :S
<Alex____> זה מסומן אוטומטית על DEV SDA
<nicoco> dev sdb
<nicoco> סמן את זה ^
<Alex____> יכול להיות והגיוני מאד שאני צריך לסמן  UBUNTU 10.10  DEV/SDB5?
<nicoco> אותו דבר
<Alex____> שפעם הקודמת SEV SDB היה מסומן
<nicoco> ליתר ביטחון
<Alex____> ולא קרא כלום
<nicoco> סמן sdb
<nicoco> אה
<Alex____> אני אסמן את אובונטון
<nicoco> פעם שעברה לא קרה כלום?
<nicoco> קיי
<Alex____> נופ- סתומרת אין לי גראב
<Alex____> תומר לי בבקשה
<Alex____> מה השעה?
<nicoco> 1:30 am
<Alex____> :S
<nicoco> 1:28 am אם אתה רוצה להיות קטנוני
<Alex____> סעמק
<Alex____> מאוחר
<nicoco> המחשבים האלה
<Alex____> טוב זה מתקין ניראה
<nicoco> גוררים אותך למעמקי הלילה
<Alex____> לגמרי
<nicoco> מה הם חושבים לעצמם?
<Alex____> יום הם הם ילחמו נגדנו..
<nicoco> אחת זה עוד מוקדם יחסית
<Alex____> אחד*
<nicoco> קרו לי הרבה פעמים ששמתי לב רק כשהיה אור בחוץ
<Alex____> לול
<Alex____> בן כמה אתה?
<Alex____> אתה עוד תלמיד?
<nicoco> 15
<Alex____> אוהו
<nicoco> and you?
<Alex____> אני גדול ממך בהרבה
<Alex____> 23 עוד מעט
<nicoco> נחמד לך
<nicoco> כן, אני עוד משועבד למערכת ה"חינוך"
<Alex____> תהנה כל עוד אתה יכול
<Alex____> באזרחות זה לא כזה להיט
<nicoco> can't be sure 'till I try
<nicoco> I'll
<Alex____> אחרי שאתה תנסה כבר יהיה מאוחר מידיי
<Alex____> כי לא תוכל לחזור אחורה
<nicoco> כן אה?
<Alex____> לגמרי
<nicoco> בעייתי העסק
<Alex____> מאד
<nicoco> אני רוצה לחזור לגן חובה
<Alex____> חחח
<nicoco> הכי כיף שם
<Alex____> לאאא
<Alex____> זה משעמם
<Alex____> גיל 16~ הכי טוב
<nicoco> למה? יוצאים לשחק כל היום בגינה
<nicoco> ושרים שירים
<nicoco> לולז
<Alex____> שמע עשיתי לפני שנתים שירות לאומי בגן ילדים - חינוך מיוחד אומנם הם היו עם פיגור
<Alex____> אבל
<Alex____> הפעילויות שלהם לא להיט
<Alex____> דא פאק יובל המבולבל?
<Alex____> או הפסטיבל
<Alex____> וכל הזבל הזה
<Alex____> שאני הייתי קטן בכלל לא גדלתי על זה
<nicoco> XD
<nicoco> שמע
<nicoco> הם לא ידעו שזה לא להיט
<nicoco> אני מסכים, כל הדברים הישנים הרבה יותר שווים
<nicoco> אבל זה מה יש
<Alex____> נעח
<Alex____> צריך להוציא את יובל להורג
<Alex____> חחח
 * nicoco feels like an oldfag
<Alex____> פיקוקו איזה מוזיקה אתה שומע?
<nicoco> grrr
<nicoco> n
<nicoco> otherwise I won't get highlighted
<nicoco> שומע רוק
<nicoco> הרבה ממנו
<Alex____> כגון?
<Alex____> איזה להקות?
<nicoco> קלאסי, מתקדם, סיכדלי, אלטרנטיבי
 * nicoco is listening to Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Part VI-IX) - (5:28/12:31)
<nicoco> זה מה שאני שומע ברגע זה
<Alex____> לא ממש אוהב אותך :P
<Alex____> אותם*
<nicoco> חוץ מזה, יש לי רשימה ארוכה...
<Alex____> (:
<nicoco> חבל
<Alex____> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTEWlSTQ1RI
<nicoco> להקה מרתקת
<nicoco> גם מבחינת היסטוריה
<Alex____> היית בהופע שלהם?
<Alex____> עוד מעט פה
<Alex____> RR
<ALEX____> טוב זה לא הסתדר
<ALEX____> אני זז
<nicoco> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-13
<moo3> בוקר טוב
<moo3> עם מי אני יכול לדבר על פרסומת של אובונטו? אותם האנשים ששולחים את הדיסקים בדואר
<Alex____> אהלן
<Alex____> ניקוקו\משה?
<nicoco> שלום רב
<Alex____> מה נשמע?
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> מה איתך?
<Alex____> 'סדר
<Alex____> עדיין תקוע עם הלינוקס
<Alex____> עדיין לא עולה
<Alex____> מוזר
<Alex____> פרסמתי הודעה בWHATSUP
<nicoco> הוא מעלה אותך ישר לווינדוס?
<Alex____> בנתיים שקט.אין תגובה
<Alex____> כע
<nicoco> weird it is
<Alex____> אכן
<connex> מה הבעיה?
<nicoco> הגראב מסרב להגיב
<connex> כמה דיסקים קשיחים יש לך?
<nicoco> Alex____ ^
<Alex____> אני פה
<Alex____> יש לי שלושה
<connex> אתה יכול להיכנס לאובונטו ולרשום פקודה?
<Alex____> אני יכול להיכנס ל LIVECD
<connex> אחלה
<Alex____> אוקי רגע אעשה ריסטרט
<connex> אני פה, כנס ל LIVECD
<serfus> איך קוראים ל office בעברית?
<serfus> כלומר, לכל החבילה הזאת
<serfus> לא משרד, נכון? :)
<connex> שאלה טובה
<serfus> אם מישהו פה משתמש באובונטו בעברית הוא יכול לבדוק בתפריט
<serfus> (בבקשה) P:
<connex> היי
<connex> sudo fdisk -l
<connex> פלט ל-
<connex> !paste
<connex> איך החרא הזה פועל?
<serfus> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<serfus> :D
<Alex____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593681/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<connex> אה, תודה :)
<connex> תגיד, הווינדוס שלך נמצא על הכונן של ה1 טרה ולינוקס על החצי טרה?
<connex> הכי טוב אם תסביר לי מה מותקן בכל מקום
<connex> לדעתי כמו שאלכס אמר, התקנת גראב בדיסק שלא מוגדר כהכונן שעולה ראשון
<connex> זה SATA נכון?
<Alex____> הלינוקס נמצא על הכונן של 640G
<connex> תחליף בין הכבלים של ההארד דיסקים
<Alex____> עשיתי מחיצה חדשה ללינוקס SWAP
<Alex____> ותיקית HOME
<Alex____> אוי זה סיפור
<Alex____> אני לא רוצה
<Alex____> המקום לא ממש נגיש
<connex> אוקיי
<connex> בBIOS ניסית לגדיר איזה SATA עולה ראשון?
<Alex____> ה640G עולה ראשון
<Alex____> אם אני לא טועה
<connex> כנראה שלא
<Alex____> אם לא אז הוינדוס לא היה עולה
<Alex____> אז איך הוינדוס עולה?
<Alex____> הם הרי על אותו הרדיסק
<Alex____> רק מחיצה אחרת
<connex> אז מה זה הדיסק הראשון שרשום בפלט?
<Alex____> הרדיסק חדש שקניתי
<Alex____> לא מותקן אליו וינדוס
<connex> ומה מותקן עליו?
<Alex____> כלום
<Alex____> יש אליו מוזיקה והורדות וכאלה
<Alex____> אתה מדבר על הטרה נכון?
<Alex____> יש לי שניים כאלה
<Alex____> לא מותקן אלהם מערכת הפעלה
<connex> נכון
<connex> מה יש בשניהם?
<Alex____> מוזיקה
<Alex____> וסרטים
<Alex____> וכאלה
<connex> יש מצב שאתה מנתק אותם ומדליק את המחשב ככה?
<Alex____> מערכת ההפעלה מותקנת על ה640G
<Alex____> כן למה לא
<Alex____> עד כמה זה הכרחי אבל?
<connex> אני חושב שהMBR שלך נמצא על הדיסק הראשון שמודפס בפלט
<connex> ויש עליו הפניה לווינדוס
<connex> נסה, אם לא יפעל
<connex> ננסה להתעסק עם הGRUB
<connex> או שיכול להיות הפוך
<connex> שהGRUB התייחס לדיסק הראשון בפלט כהדיסק הראשון שעולה
<connex> והתקין שם את הMBR שלו
<connex> ולכן זה נראה ככה בהדפסה
<connex> שזה יותר הגיוני
<Alex____> טוב
<Alex____> אנסה עוד מעט
<connex> אפשר לעשות משהו שהוא קצת מפחיד אבל לא כזה נורא
<connex> שמע
<Alex____> אחרי האוכל
<Alex____> בנתים אני סוגר את המחשב ומנתק את ההרדיסק.
<connex> אפשר לשפוך את הMBR של הדיסק הראשון לזה של ה640GB
<Alex____> אוקי
<Alex____> אז בוא נעשה את זה
<Alex____> כי הלינוקס
<Alex____> והוינדוס על ה640G
<connex> או לנסות להגדיר את הגראב שוב
<connex> עדיף שנתחיל מהאופציה השנייה
<connex> אני אביא לך פקודה חכה שנייה
<connex> איזה ווינדוס יש לך?
<Alex____> 7
<connex> אוקיי
<connex> שמע
<Alex____> ?
<connex> נסה להגדיר בBIOS שהדיסק של המוזיקה יעלה ראשון
<connex> תנסה את שני הדיסקים
<connex> אם אחד מהם יעלה לינוקס וGRUB
<connex> תגיד לי ואז נעתיק את הMBR
<Alex____> המ...
<Alex____> שניהם זההים הטרה
<Alex____> טוטב
<Alex____> אז
<connex> נסה אחד ואז אחר
<Alex____> זה משנה איזה מהם?
<Alex____> טובב
<connex> השמחשב עולה תחזיק את מקש הSHIFT
<Alex____> מה התוצאה שאמורה להיות?
<connex> ותראה אם מופיע לך מסך שדומה לזה:
<Alex____> ל?
<connex> http://ubuntu.akmondal.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu-initial.png
<Alex____> ננסה
<connex> אני פה, תעשה בדיקה
<Alex____> כבר פה
<Alex____> הולה
<Alex____> זה הסתדר
<Alex____> תודה
<Alex____> תומר לי רק, זה שהגאב נמצא על ההרדיסק של הטרה
<serfus> אם מישהו משתמש באובונטו בעברית, בבקשה שישלח לי הודעה
<Alex____> מסכן אותו בצורה כזאת או אחרת במידה והלינוקס נדפק?
<connex> הממ
<connex> יש לך שתי דיסקים שמוגדרים כ BOOT
<connex> כלומר יש להם MBR
<connex> בדיסק של הTERA יש לך גראב שמעלה גם ווינדוס וגם לינוקס
<connex> ובדיסק של ה640 יש MBR של ווינדוס שמעלה רק ווינדוס
<Alex____> טווב
<connex> קשה לי לראות תרחיש שלינוקס נדפק ואז יש לך בעיה עם הMBR של אחד הדיסקים
<connex> בדקת שהווינדוס עולה?
<Alex____> האמת שלא
<Alex____> ראיתי אותו באפשרויות
<Alex____> אני מעדכן עכשיו את האובונטו
<connex> תבדוק את זה ליצר ביטחון
<Alex____> תכף אבדוק
<Alex____> איפה אני משנה באובונטו את שפת מערכת ההפעלה :S
<Alex____> אני רוצה להחליף מעיברית לאנגלית
<Alex____> מצאתי
<serfus> Alex____, אתה על עברית עכשיו?
<Alex____> אכן
<Alex____> תודה על העזרה.
<serfus> Alex____, אתה יכול שניה לעזור לי?
<Alex____> ב?
<serfus> רק תבדוק בתפריט העליון, תחת "יישומים" איך קוראים לאופיס
<Alex____> OPEN OFFICE?
<serfus> Alex____, בסרגל העליון, יש את התפריט יישומים ואז שאתה לוחץ עליו אחת מהשורות היא אופיס או משהו כזה?
<Alex____> אמרתי לך
<Alex____> OPEN OFFICE
<serfus> אחד מהם זה open office?
<Alex____> אוקי
<serfus> טוב, תודה
<Alex____> תגידו איפה אני משנה את שפת מערכת ההפעלה? הסתבכתי עם זה כבר...
<serfus> Alex____, בסרגל העליון, מערכת>ניהול(או משהו כזה)>תמיכה בשפות
<Alex____> לחצתי על אנגלית והחלה על כלל המערכות אבל זה לא עשה כלום
<serfus> Alex____, תצא מהמשתמש ותכנס מחדש
<serfus> ותעלה את אנגלית להכי גבוה ברשימה
<Alex_____> צר לי להגיד אבל זה עדיין בעיברית חח
<Alex_____> צר לי להגיד אבל זה עדיין בעיברית חח
<Alex_____> משהו פה?
<connex> אני
<connex> אבל אני לא מכיר את הנושא
<quryppt> היי
<Nimii> אהלן, יש לי בעיה עם הMYSQL שלי
<Nimii> http://pastebin.com/VQaae1Sw
<Nimii> אפילו להסיר אותו זה לא נותן לי.
<Hoborg>   Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4) ...  invoke-rc.d: unknown initsc - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<Nimii> אני לא מצליח להתקין MYSQL, ניסתי הכל, כולל להסיר ולהתקין שוב
<Nimii> מישהו יכול לעזור לי?
<HaimN> היי, נתקלתי בבעיה בהתקנה של אובונטו מ DOK בכמה מחשבים, לקראת סוף ההתקנה אני מקבל את השגיאה הבאה - אובונטו נכשל בהגדרת APT כך שיתקין תכונות נוספות מהתקליטור
<HaimN> זה קרה לי בנטבוק של חבר, ובנייח שלי
<HaimN> וכן ב 2 גרסאות שונות של אובונטו
<HaimN> בנטבוק זה היה עם 10.10
<HaimN> ואצלי עם 11.04
<HaimN> משום מה כשהתקנתי אצל חבר שלי עם CD זה עבד מצויין
<HaimN> עוד מישהו נתקל בזה?
<Nimii> הייתי מציע לך למצוא את המלל באנגלחית
<Nimii> ולחפש בגוגל
<HaimN> הבעיה היא שאני לא יודע מה המלל במדוייק
<Nimii> מה שאני חושב זה שאולי איכשהו אובונטו מגיע לשלב שהוא מקנפג דברים שקשורים לקרנל או למודולים או משהו
<HaimN> ניסתי את זה קודם כבר
<HaimN> אבל לא מצאתי כלום
<Nimii> ואז הוא איכשהו עושה unmount לדוק.
<HaimN> יכול להיות
<Nimii> לעזור לך יותר מזה אני לא יכול, מצטער :[
<HaimN> אבל בעצם זה לא יכול להיות
<HaimN> כי אחרי השגיאה הוא עובר ל LIVECD
<HaimN> ואם הוא היה עושה unmount הוא לא היה יכול להעלות את אובונטו מהלייב CD
<Nimii> יכול להיות שהוא כבר טען את זה לראם
<Nimii> לך תדע מה הם עשו
<Nimii> :~
<Nimii> בכל מקרה
<Nimii> ליציאה אחתר
<Nimii> אחרת ניסת לחבר?
<HaimN> לא
<HaimN> אבל אני אנסה
<Nimii> לא יפתור כלום
<Nimii> אבל לפחות תגיד שניסית
<Nimii> :}
<HaimN> :)
<Nimii> אני גם אוכל קש מאובונטו
<Nimii> ואני מתעב את היוניטי החדש
<Nimii> זה נוראי.
<HaimN> אני דווקא נהנה מאובונטו למעלה משנה
<HaimN> אבל אני שונא את יוניטי
<HaimN> אולי אני אתרגל לזה
<Nimii> איך אפשר?
<HaimN> אבל זה מאוד מוגבל
<Nimii> כל דבר שלקח לי דקה
<Nimii> ו2 קליקים
<Nimii> לוקח לי שעה ו8
<Nimii> אני משתגע
<Nimii> ניסיתי להתיקן גנום 3
<Nimii> התקנתי, אמנם
<HaimN> בכלל למצוא תוכנה זה נהיה עסק שלם
<Nimii> אבל אני לא מצליח לעלות ממנו
<Nimii> כע, ממש נוראי
<HaimN> צריך להתחיל להקליד את השם שלה
<Nimii> גם לגשת לFILE ןכאךה
<Nimii> וכאלה
<Nimii> צריך ללחוץ אלט וכלמני דברים
<Nimii> למה זה טוב?
<HaimN> בקיצור, אני נשאר עם גנום
<Nimii> הצלחת לעלות מגנום 3?
<HaimN> אולי אני אבדוק את גנום 3
<HaimN> אבל זה אמור להיות אות רעיון
<HaimN> *אותו
<Nimii> כע
<Nimii> אני רק רוצה לדווא
<HaimN> עוד לא ניסתי את גנום 3
<Nimii> אני כמעט, כמעט, שוקל לעבור לKDE
<Nimii> כמעט.
<Nimii> אבל אני כל כך מתעב אותה, שאני כבר מעדיף לחזור לוינדוס
<Nimii> :\
<HaimN> KDE גם מסובך
<Nimii> זה נוראי
<Nimii> מה עשו לגנום היפה שלי :\
<HaimN> ניסתי פעם ולא הצלחתי
<HaimN> אפשר עדיין להשאר עם גנום באובונטו
<Nimii> כן
<HaimN> זה מה שאני אעשה
<Nimii> אבל מתכוונים לחתוך את תהמיכה ב2
<Nimii> לא יודע מתי, אבל אני לא כל כך אוהב להשאר במשהו על זמן שאול.
<HaimN> אז אפשר לעבור לדביאן
<HaimN> זה ממש דומה
<HaimN> חוץ מזה שהם לא משחררים כל חצי שנהב גרסה חדשה
<HaimN> *שנה
<Nimii> זה אותו דבר
<Nimii> ז"א זה שהם 200 שנה מאחורה
<Nimii> זה לא אומר כלום
<Nimii> אקיצר, זה לא כזה משנה, גנום 2 יפסיק להתמך מתישהו בכל ההפצות
<Nimii> עכשיו יש לי בעיה עם השרת שלי, אני משתגע.
<Nimii> צריך נראה לי להתקין אותו מחדש או משהו
<Nimii> איזה סיוט.
<HaimN> מה הבעיה?
<Nimii> משהו עם ה SQL
<Nimii> הוא מסרב לעבוד
<Nimii> ניסיתי להתקין אותו, למחוק אותו
<Nimii> אין, לא עובד
<Nimii> אין לי גם את ה /etc/init.d/mysql
<HaimN> אין לי מושג מה לעשות עם זה
<Nimii> נראה לי עשיתי שטות ששדרגתי את הסרבר
<Nimii> כע
<Nimii> הנחתי ככה
<Nimii> גם גוגל לא יודע מה עושים
<HaimN> פעם אחת התקנתי MYSQL על המחשב שלי וזהו
<Nimii> אני רק מקווה שגיביתי הכל
<HaimN> לא עבדתי יותר עם זה
<Nimii> טובפפט
<Nimii> תדבר איתי עד שאני אסיים להתקין את הסרבר?
<Nimii> :D
<HaimN> בדיוק הלכתי לשניה....
<Nimii> :P
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-14
<avi1333> ˜ Xscript™ version 10.0a - by XCITE - get it at: www.xscript.2ya.com ˜
<Samyon_> hi
<Samyon_> אבי זה אני אחי
<Samyon_> גובל
<Samyon_> duck
<avi1333> ה קורה אחי?:D
<Samyon_> חח דקה חוזר
<Samyon_> זה לא שם לי תניק שאני רוצה
<DucK196> הנה חח
<avi1333> :D
<DucK196> מאיפה אתה? :D
<DucK196> פתאום אתה כזה שכן שלי חחחחחחח
<avi1333> בו לפרטי...פה הלוג נשמר
<DucK196> רגע מה רק אנחנו פה כל הרשימה בצד afk? XD
<DucK196> אה סבבה
<DucK196> הי
<serfus> אהלן
<avi1333_> הורדתי פידג'ין אבל אני לא רואה שייש פה אפשרות לגוגל טולק:S
<avi1333_> למרות שבמרכז התוכנה רשום שייש
<HaimN> avi1333_ http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<Hoborg> Configuring Pidgin for Google Talk - Google Talk Help @ www.google.com
<avi1333__> תודה חיים
<avi1333_> לאג של 12 שניות?:O בזק בין לאומי עומדים לקבל על הראש
<avi1333_> בחודש האחרון נראה שהם עושים יותר מידיי הגבלות של המהירות
<lightpriest_> מה החדר של ארצ' בארץ?
<lightpriest_> הישראלים, ז"א
<serfus> lightpriest_, #archlinux-il
<lightpriest_> #archlinux-il
 * lightpriest_ idiot
<serfus> :D
<lightpriest_> :D
<lightpriest_> this computer's supposed to be smart
<serfus> it's not the computer, it's the man behind
<avi1333_> איך אני מתחיל שיחה קולית בפידג'ין?
<HaimN> קליק ימני על האדם שאיתו את רוצה לדבר, ואז תבחר ב "שיחה קולית"
<avi1333_> אה סבבה תודה:)
<avi1333_> שעות השינה הקצרות בשבועות האחרונים מתחילות להשפיע עליי:S
<avi1333_> ד"א אין לי שם "שיחה קולית" יש לי "יזם שיחה" זהזה?
<HaimN> לא
<HaimN> כנראה אתה מנסה ליצור שיחה עם מישהו שהממשק אצלו לא תומך בשיחה קולית
<avi1333_> אני מנסה עם מישהו שב gtallk
<avi1333_> אולי אני צריך לאפשר תוסף מסויים?
<HaimN> אולי אתה צריך לשים אותו בקבוצה אחרת מ"אנשי קשר"
<HaimN> אצלי ב "אנשי קשר" אני לא יכול ובקבוצות אחרות כן
<avi1333_> בדקתי את זה עדיין אני לא יכול:S
<avi1333_> הוספתי עכשיו גם את החשבון מסן שלי וגם לאנשים שם אני לא יכול לחחיג:S
<HaimN> טוב, לא יודע, אצלי בחלק אני יכול ובחלק לא
<avi1333_> אה סבבה טוב אבדוק את זה בכל אופן תודה:)
<serfus> avi1333, אתה בטוח שגוגל דיבור מאפשר בכלל שיחות וידיאו?
<avi1333_> בהחלט אבל אני מתכוון בכל לשיחות קול
<avi1333_> לפי האתר של פידג'ין באמת קיימת בעיה של שיחות וידאו עם מערכות מבוססות unix ואובנונטו מבוסס יוניקס לא?
<serfus> הא אופס :)
<serfus> כן, בעיקרון
<serfus> לא מבוססת אבל דומה
<avi1333_> אין דרך לסדר את זה?
<avi1333_> כרגע מה שעשיתי זה פשוט אני משתמש בתוכנה המובנית של האובונטו לגוגל טולק ולפייסבוק ומסן אני משתמש בפידג'ין
<serfus> אם האתר אומר שלא אז כנראה שלא
<avi1333_> אני לא כך אוהב את האמפטי....
<serfus> אמפת'י כן יודע לעשות שיחות וידיאו
<avi1333_> כן אני יודע אבל אני לא מת על התוכנה הזאות
<serfus> אה.. יש עוד אפשרויות
<avi1333_> ביגלל חוסר ברירה שמתי דרכה את הג'טולק
<avi1333_> אני בעיקרון רוצה תוכנה שתאפשר לי הודעה אוטמטית כשאני במצב לא נמצא
<serfus> אמפת'י לא עושה את זה?
<avi1333_> לא מצאתי שם אפשרות כזאות אבל האמת שלא חיפשתי מספיק לעומק
<avi1333_> עכשיו אני רואה גם משהו מוזר בפידג'ין שאני מנסה לשלוח הודעה למשתמש פייסבוק זה רושם לי: You are not permitted to do that.
<avi1333_> sefrus איך אני נותן הרשאות לכתביה לתיקיית מערכת?
<avi1333__> sefrus איך אני נותן הרשאות לכתביה לתיקיית מערכת?
<avi1333__> ז"א איך אני נכנס לתיקייה דרך sudo?
<serfus> avi1333_, בעזרת chmod
<avi1333__> Ddorda ^
<serfus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Hoborg> FilePermissions - Community Ubuntu Documentation @ help.ubuntu.com
<avi1333__> אה תודה:)
<avi1333__> שניה אני אקרא,תודה אחי
<serfus> avi1333__, לשנות הרשאות זה לא כמו להכנס עם סודו
<avi1333__> אני רוצה להכנס עם סודו כדי להעתיק קובץ
<avi1333__> הבעיה שייש בפידג'ין זה בעייה ידועה ששחררו לה תיקון ואני צריך להעתיק קובץ לתיקיית התוכנה
<serfus> ואתה צריך לזה סודו?
<avi1333__> התקייה נימצאת פה /usr/lib/pidgin וזה אומר לי שאין לי הרשאות להעתיק לשם את הקובץ
<serfus> אני חושב שהדרך הכי פשוטה זה לכתוב בטרמינל
<serfus> sudo nautilus
<avi1333__> אה פשוט להריץ את דפדפן הקבצים דרך סודו לא חשבתי על זה:S
<serfus> ואז הוא יפתח לך את הסייר עם הרשאות
<avi1333__> חחחח רעיון טוב תודה:)
<serfus> בכיף :)
<serfus> רק תזהר לא להתעסק שם עם מה שאתה לא יודע
<avi1333__> כן ברור אחי אני מאוד נזהר בדברים האלה
<avi1333__> לא סתם אין לתיקיות האלה הרשאות
<avi1333__> טוב הצלחתי לסדר את הבעיה של השליחת הודעות אבל זה עדיין לא מושלם כל דבר שאני רושם בפייסבוק הוא רושם פעמיים
<avi1333__> יש תוכנה טובה יותר?או לחילופין יש פלאגין לאמפטי שיאפשר לי הודעות אוטומטיות במצב אוואי?
<Gargamel64> יש לי שאלה בקשר לזיכרון RAM. המערכת לא מזהה את כל הזיכרון
<Gargamel64> מישהו מבין בזה?
<sijp> יכולות להיות כמה סיבות
<sijp> אפשר עוד פרטים?
<serfus> Gargamel64, בדרך שאלות כאלה לא זוכות כאן להרבה עזרה, אני ממליץ לך לפתוח נושא בוואטספ
<serfus> אה אולי הפעם כן :)
<Gargamel64> מערכת 64 ביט, 4 ג'יגה
<sijp> זה כרטיס זיכרון אחד או שזה כמה?
<Gargamel64> free -b
<Gargamel64> נותן 4156223488
<Gargamel64> שהם 3.93GB
<sijp> כמה הביוס מזהה?
<Gargamel64> לא יודע
<Gargamel64> זה שני כרטיסים
<sijp> שניהם של 4?
<sijp> אממ של 2
<Gargamel64> של 2 :)
<sijp> (מאוחר ואני עבדתי היום 11 שעות)
<Gargamel64> חח זה בסדר :)
<sijp> אממ...
<sijp> הביוס אמור לספור את ה־ram כשאתה מעלה את המערכת
<Gargamel64> נכון, ב-POST
<Gargamel64> אני די בטוח שהוא מזהה הכל
<Gargamel64> כי ב-win 7 64bit כן מזהה ;)
<sijp> זו אינדיקציה ראשונה בשביל לגלות אם הבעיה היא ברמת מערכת ההפעלה או ברמת הביוס
<sijp> אוקי...
<sijp> רגע...
<Gargamel64> אני עוד עם דואל בוט :P
<sijp> רגע רגע...
<sijp> לינוקס מזהה 4156223488 מתוך 4 גיגה?
<Gargamel64> כן, בייטים
<sijp> נו אז זה בסדר...
<Gargamel64> לא
<Gargamel64> שנייה
<Gargamel64> 4156223488 byte = 4,058,812 kb = 3,963.68 mb = 3.87 gb
<Gargamel64> sijp: ^
<Gargamel64> בסיסטם מוניטור אגב, מוצג 3.9GIB
<sijp> אני חושב שזה סתם עניין של יחידות...
<Gargamel64> חישוב לפי 1,000 גם לא נותן 4GB..
<Gargamel64> :P
<sijp> כן כי כפולות של 10 זה GiB
<Gargamel64> רגע, כשכתוב GIB זה כפולות של 10
<Gargamel64> ו-GB זה כפולות של 1024?
<sijp> כן
<Gargamel64> לא ידעתי, טוב לדעת :)
<sijp> לא רגע...
<Gargamel64> אבל זה עדיין לא מסביר את הפלט בבייטים
<sijp> שניה בויקיפדיה זה כתוב הפוך
<sijp> GiB = כפולות של 1024
<sijp> לפי ויקיפדיה לפחות, אני תמיד חשבתי שזה הפוך משום מה
<sijp> Gargamel64 - יש לך כרטיס גרפי מובנה?
<Gargamel64> sijp: לא, nvidia משהו עם 512MB
<Gargamel64> אני גם קורא על זה עכשיו
<Gargamel64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157289
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] 9.04 64-bit does not recognize 4 GB RAM - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<sijp> http://kerneltrap.org/node/8215
<sijp> תסתכל על זה
<sijp> Gargamel64 ^
<Hoborg> Why total memory printed out by the &#039;free -m&#039; command is less than my actual physical memory | KernelTrap @ kerneltrap.org
<sijp> ↑
<Gargamel64> קורא
<Gargamel64> יפה. יש לי 5GB ולא ידעתי
<Gargamel64> או שעשיתי משהו לא נכון
<Gargamel64> שזה יותר הגיוני
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תגיד, מתי מתחילים לראות התקדמות בוויקי?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: בסדר.. מנסה להבין משהו לגבי הזיכרון
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: התחלתי לעבוד על ערך של טרום התקנה
<Gargamel64> כמו שיש בלינוקסגייד
<Gargamel64> הוא צריך קצת עריכה
<Gargamel64> ופיצול לכמה ערכים
<sijp> טוב גרגמל, זה נראה מוזר רצח...
<sijp> אבל אני חייב לזוז ☺
<Gargamel64> sijp: סבבה, תודה על העזרה
<Gargamel64> זה בהחלט שווה בדיקה
<sijp> שווה בדיקה זה לא משהו בערוץ 2?
<sijp> :)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ואגב אין יותר גישה לוויקי הישן. קרה משהו?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הממ.. כן
<Gargamel64> sijp: אני לא רואה טלוויזיה כבר..
<Ddorda> נגמר לנו החשבון הישן
<Gargamel64> sijp: זה שווה בדיקה כי ככה גם מכירים את המערכת יותר לא?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: יצא לך להסתכל על הקוד של הפלאגין ששלחתי?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא, האמת שלא
<Ddorda> מתחיל להיות לי קצת עמוס כי התחלתי לעבוד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כן, סיפרת
<Gargamel64> איך בינתיי?
<Ddorda> אדיר
<Interruptus> תחום ווב?
<Gargamel64> טוב לשמוע
<Ddorda> נהנה בכל רגע האמת
<Interruptus> תיכנות?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אהא
<Ddorda> פיתוח ווב
<Ddorda> לומד הרבה
<Ddorda> ונהנה, יש שם ניהול מעולה פשוט
<Ddorda> שומרים על ראש מאוד פתוח
<Interruptus> וואלה מדליק לגמרי
<Interruptus> סחתיקה עליך
<Gargamel64> ASP קלאסי?
<Gargamel64> סתם
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ראית שיש שוב פעם humble bundle/
<Ddorda> ?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ברור!
<Shualdon> Ddorda: עכשיו שוב פעם תורך :P
<Ddorda> אני לא בטוח שאני רוצה הפעם, המשחקים נראים חי גרועים רצח
<Shualdon> :O
<Shualdon> לי הם דווקא נראו טובים
<Ddorda> אני מחפש יותר משחקים בסגנון world of goo, gish, ...
<Shualdon> או לפחות יש שם איה אחד או שניםם שאני רוצה
<Ddorda> משחקים כאלה, דו מימדיים וגאוניים
<Ddorda> לא משחקי מכות רגילים,...
<Shualdon> ה-trine נראה טוב
<Shualdon> Ddorda: קיצר זו כבר לא בחלטה שלך. יש הסכך בלתי כתוב בין שנינו
<Shualdon> Ddorda: פעם אני פעם אתה
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> אם אתה קונה לי אנדרויד
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> הr2d2 נגמר מהמלאי
<Ddorda> ובכלל, יש לי יומולדת
<Ddorda> r2d2?
<Shualdon> מתי?
<Ddorda> אוטוטו
<Shualdon> וגם הc3po נגמר
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ...?
<Shualdon> אתה חסר תרבות
<Ddorda> ....?
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjaUoR15dU
<Ddorda> פיירפוקס קרס לי
<Ddorda> שוב
<Shualdon> ....
<nicoco> :P
<HaimN> תגידו, למישהו פה קרתה התקלה הזו:
<HaimN> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/485
<Hoborg> שגיאה במהלך התקנת אובונטו מהדיסק און קי | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<HaimN> זה משגע אותי
<HaimN> זה מעצבן כשזה קורה בנטבוק
<Gargamel64> HaimN: קרה לי פעם
<HaimN> יש לך השערה למה זה קורה?
<Gargamel64> ממה שהצלחתי להבין זה בעיה במבנה הקבצים של ה-DOK
<Gargamel64> הקובץ בנוי לדיסק, אבל אתה פורש אותו על דוק
<HaimN> אבל לפעמים אני כן מצליח
<Gargamel64> מפה זה מגיע
<Gargamel64> איך פותרים? לא יודע. אני פתרתי ע"י צריבת דיסק :P
<Gargamel64> תנסה לפרמט את הדוק בזמן שאתה מעביר אליו את הקבצים
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ..................
<HaimN> עכשיו כשאני חושב על זה, אולי אם אני מגדיר שישמור שינויים בלייב CD  על ה DOK אולי זה עוזר
<Gargamel64> אולי, לא יודע
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ?
<Shualdon> הבנת?
<HaimN> טוב, אני אנסה את זה עוד מעט
<HaimN> אני מוריד את הבטא 2
<Gargamel64> הכוונה שלי היתה שכשאתה יוצר את הלייב סידי על הדוק, תסמן לפרמט את הדוק
<Gargamel64> אולי זה יפתור את הבעיה
<HaimN> כן, הבנתי
<HaimN> אבל אני לא חושב שצריך את זה
<HaimN> אני אנסה עוד כמה גברים
<HaimN> *דברים
<Gargamel64> חח
<HaimN> :)
<HaimN> :)
<Gargamel64> מה פרוייד היה אומר?
<Gargamel64> :)
<nicoco> HaimN - אתה בא לנסות אותי?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אני זז לישון
<HaimN> חח
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<Shualdon> תירוצים
<Ddorda> לכולם
<Ddorda> אם אתה רוצה משהו שלח לי מייל
<Shualdon> ...
<Shualdon> נדבר מחר
<HaimN> nicoco: אני לא כל כך בקטע של גברים...
<nicoco> ;p
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_4a4O7kXQo
<someone235> מה זה אומר?
<someone235> E: Package php5-imap has no installation candidate
<nicoco> !lmgtfy someone235 Package php5-imap has no installation candidate
<nicoco> hmm
<nicoco> how do this shit works
<someone235> השאלה שלי הייתה
<someone235> מה זה installation candidate
<nicoco> nm
<someone235> יש לך מושג?
<nicoco> http://tinyurl.com/3fghcvk
<someone235> אני מחפש בגוגל במקביל את הפתרון
<Hoborg> Let me google that for you @ tinyurl.com
<someone235> חח, אכלת אותה :)
<someone235> אני מחפש בגוגל במקביל, פשוט זה חוסך הרבה זמן עם מישהו כבר יודע את הפתרון
<nicoco> http://tinyurl.com/6eaply5
<someone235> מה קורה להובורג?
<nicoco> Hoborg sux
 * nicoco slaps Hoborg around a bit with a large trout
<nicoco> nmm
<nicoco> when you have no monies
<nicoco> go steal mars candy from the shop
<nicoco> then go to kitchen
<nicoco> take glass of water and put on the mars
<nicoco> then call NASA and tell them you found water on mars
<nicoco> and then they'll give a lot of monies~
<nicoco> nmm
<nicoco> monies
<nicoco> you jelly, ubuntu people?
<nicoco> profit!
 * nicoco goes seeing his futureamas
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-15
<HaimN> אוף, התקנתי את 11.04, אני לא סובל את יוניטי, בבקשה תגידו לי שקנוניקל הודיעה שב 11.11 היא תפסיק עם יוניטי
<Interruptus> יוניטי זה אכן וירוס
<Interruptus> כמו שרודנסקי אומרת
<HaimN> מזל שהשארתי גם את 10.10, אני חוזר לזה מיד
<ddds334> שלום אפשר הורדה של usb לאובונטו
<ddds334> ?????
<ddds334> ?????
<HaimN> ddds334: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Hoborg> Download | Ubuntu @ www.ubuntu.com
<HaimN> תרד קצת למטה עד שתראה :http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<HaimN> Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<kjlkljfdkjlf> ???????
<kjlkljfdkjlf> ?
<kjlkljfdkjlf> ??????
<kjlkljfdkjlf> אני חייב הורדה של אובונטו 10.4
<kjlkljfdkjlf> 8.10#
<grawcho> kjlkljfdkjlf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS (Hardy Heron) @ releases.ubuntu.com
<grawcho> אבל הפסיקו לתמוך בו
<dfuidfpu> ?
<dfuidfpu> ???????
<dfuidfpu> ?
<xdfdfdsfdfs3242> ??????
<tttcdfd2> ??????????????
<mickey946> שלום חברים! ידוע משהו על המפגש בדשא? אני לא רואה משהו מיוחד הן בפורום החדש והן בישן..
<killer-kangaroo> מה נשמע?
<killer-kangaroo_> מישהו פה?
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Ddorda> killer-kangaroo_: ^
<killer-kangaroo_> חח, סבבה.
<killer-kangaroo_> יש לכם אולי הצעה לנגן מוזיקה טוב שתומך בעברית?
<Ddorda> כל הנגנים כמעט תומכים בעברית, הבעיה היא הקידוד של העברית
<killer-kangaroo_> יענו שלא יציג לי ג'יבריש.
<Ddorda> killer-kangaroo_: אתה צריך לתקן את הקידוד של הקבצים
<gfdfdg43534> ???????
<gfdfdg43534> ????????????????????
<sijp> gfdfdg43534 : ¿¿¿¿¿
<sijp> Unicode problem? or do you have a question?
<ShualWork> moshe742: פה?
<moshe742> כן
<ShualWork> מה עם הדוכן?
<ShualWork> moshe742: ?
<moshe742> לא יצא לי לדבר עם הדס (אחראית דוכנים) אבל רשמית יש לנו דוכן, זה יעלה כסף (200 ש"ח) רק אם נהיה במיקום טוב, אם אנחנו שוב בין הקומות זה בחינם
<ShualWork> אוקיי
<ShualWork> סבבה
<ShualWork> רק תסגור את זה
<ShualWork> ואני מניח שבין ההרצאות אני אוכל להיות פה ושם בדוכן
<moshe742> זה סגור, אני אתקשר אליה מחר בערב כדי לדעת איפה זה וכו'
<moshe742> אתה תפוס כל הזמן פרט להפסקות?
<ShualWork> כן
<ShualWork> אגב, בין הקומות לא היה כזה גרו
<moshe742> אוקי, תקפוץ לבקר בדוכן, ידוע לך אם דור מגיע?
<ShualWork> ×¢
<ShualWork> לא
<ShualWork> דבר איתו
<moshe742> החיסרון הגדול הוא שאנשים לא ממש רואים את הדוכן, אם נראה שזה לא יותר טוב במיקום בקומת קרקע או משהו אז נהיה בין הקומות בפעמים הבאות ולו כדי לחסוך
<ShualWork> מתי נדע?
<moshe742> נדע מה?
<ShualWork> איפה נהיה
<moshe742> הדס היתה אמורה להתקשר אלי היום, כנראה שכחה, אני אתקשר אליה מחר בערב וצריכה להיות לי תשובה לאחר שאדבר איתה
<ShualWork> אתה יכול גם לשאול אותה בפייסבוק
<moshe742> זה לא יעזור עכשיו, היא דתיה
<ShualWork> הא נכון
<ShualWork> moshe742: אל תשכח להביא את כל החומרים :)
<ShualWork> יש דיסקים?
<moshe742> כן, 10.04 ו-10.10
<ShualWork> סבבה
<moshe742> יש את הפליירים והרולאפ
<ShualWork> כרטיסים?
<moshe742> וכמובן הכרטיסי ביקור, אבל נראה לי שזהו
<ShualWork> כן...
<ShualWork> המ..
<ShualWork> באיזה מודל עסקי נשתמש הפעם?
<moshe742> צריך לדבר עם נדב ויניק, לראות מה עובד מפעם שעברה ולראות איך נתקדם עם זה
<moshe742> לדעתי ננסה כמה שיטות ביום הראשון ונראה מה הולך הכי טוב ונעשה את זה כך ליום השני
<ShualWork> מה שעשינו זה לחלק דיסקים בעבור 5 שקל תרומה
<moshe742> כן, וזה עבד בצורה סבירה השאלה אם יש דרך טובה יותר
<moshe742> אגב, יש לך רקע ב-mysql?
<ShualWork> לא
<ShualWork> אני חושב שעם הרולאפ והשאר, גם אם נהיה במדרגות, יעזור
<ShualWork> moshe742: צריך לסדר קופסת תרומות
<moshe742> זה לא יזיק, אבל לדעתי עדיין עדיף שנהיה בקומת קרקע
<ShualWork> בוודאי
<moshe742> טוב שהזכרת לי, הוצאתי את הצנצנת שדור עשה באוגוסט פינגווין:)
<ShualWork> אגב, דיברת עם המקור?
<moshe742> לגבי?
<ShualWork> השתתפות
<moshe742> איזה השתתפות אתה מתכוון?
<ShualWork> כל מיני
<moshe742> כספית ויתרנו כי יש לנו כ-1640 ש"ח משלנו, לגבי דוכן שלהם הם רוצים שיהיה מישהו אחראי עבור זה כך שעכשיו זה קצת מאוחר אלא אם נמצא מישהו שיכול לעשות את זה
<ShualWork> הא אה
<moshe742> לי אין בעיה לפרסם גם אותם בדוכן שלנו
<ShualWork> טוף נו..
<ShualWork> אגב, עדיין לא ראיתי את הרולאפ....
<moshe742> זה בסדר, גם אני לא פתחתי אותו
<ShualWork> :O
<moshe742> אבל תראה אותו בכנס:)
<ShualWork> בדקת שיש את כל החלקים?
<ShualWork> ושהו עובד יציב
<moshe742> יש רק 2 חלקים, הרולאפ וה-"עמוד" שמעמיד את זה
<ShualWork> סבבה
<moshe742> עדיין לא, אני אסתכל על זה מחר או משהו
<ShualWork> טוב
<ShualWork> יש מחשבים להדגמה?
<moshe742> לא שבדקתי, אבל יהיה את הנייד שלי, וכל מי שיביא איתו מחשב ויסכים להציב אותו להדגמה:)
<ShualWork> נראה לי שדור אמר שיש לי איזה מחשב שהוא לא צריך
<ShualWork> ואולי נוכל להתקין עליו מערכת נקייה
<ShualWork> וגם KDE
<moshe742> אני בעד אם זה אפשרי, למרות שאצלי יש מערכת שעובדת, גם גנום וגם KDE:)
<moshe742> על מחיצות נפרדות
<ShualWork> סבבה
<ShualWork> קיצר אני עוש מעט יוצא מהעבודה
<ShualWork> את תראה את דור תשאל אותו אם הוא בא ואם יש לו מחשב ניסויים
<moshe742> אוקי
<moshe742> אגב, איך 11.04 כרגע? שווה להתקין להדגמות?
<ShualWork> ואני חייב להגיד, אני עושה פחות טעויות הקלדה עם מקלדת שאין בה עברית בכלל
<ShualWork> לא ממש
<ShualWork> אלא אם זה עובד חלק על המחשב
<ShualWork> כי אני מתקין כל הזמן על מכונות וירטואליות וזה או שלא עובד או שנתקע
<moshe742> אני רוצה לנסות, אבל השאלה אם שווה להראות את זה בכנס
<ShualWork> אולי עד אייקון הבא יהיה לי מחשב נייד משלי
<ShualWork> :P
<ShualWork> יש כבר איזה 2 דגמים שאני שם עליהם עין
<ShualWork> יש. התנתקתי בבית :X
<moshe742> והתחברת שוב:)
<ShualWork> יש מדי פע אצלינו בעיות
<moshe742> אז אתה מתכוון לתרום את המחשב אם וכאשר תקנה בכנסים?
<ShualWork> ואין לי כוח לפתור אותם
<ShualWork> כשאני אהיה בכנסים
<ShualWork> אם אני אהיה בכנסים
<ShualWork> כי באוקטובר אני מתחיל ללמוד בטכניון
<moshe742> התקבלת כבר?
<ShualWork> אני עדיין לא יודע איך זה יסתדר
<ShualWork> כן
<moshe742> שיהיה לך במז"ט
<moshe742> ובהצלחה
<ShualWork> 10X
<ShualWork> משעשע שאני מדבר איתך ומקבל על זה כסף.
<moshe742> תזכיר לי בכנס, אני מכיר מישהו שלמד שם, כך שהוא יוכל לתת לך טיפים
<ShualWork> זה מה שאני אוהב בעבודה הזאת
<moshe742> הלוואי עלי:)
<ShualWork> יש לי כמה חברים שם
<ShualWork> טוב אני יוצר
<ShualWork> יוצא
<moshe742> אוקי, ביי בינתיים
<ShualWork> בה ביי
<killer-kangaroo> היי. שבת שלום.
<killer-kangaroo> אני לא מצליח לגרום לסרגל השפה להגיד לי באיזו שפה אני רושם עכשיו.
<moshe742> שבת שלום
<killer-kangaroo> ניסיתי לגגל ולא כ"כ עזר לי.
<moshe742> מה קורה אם אתה לוחץ על הסרגל שפה? נפתח לך התפריט?
<killer-kangaroo> כן. עם אפשרות בחירת שפות, אפשרויות ואת הלייאאוט הנוכחי.
<moshe742> ומסומן השפה הנכונה, נכון? כלומר זה משתנה בהתאם לשפה שאתה כותב בה, כן?
<killer-kangaroo> כן.
<killer-kangaroo> סליחה על התשובה המאוחרת.
<moshe742> אני זוכר שהיתה לי הבעיה הזו אבל לא בטוח איך פתרתי אותה
<moshe742> ניסית להפעיל מחדש את המחשב?
<killer-kangaroo> כן.
<moshe742> זה פשוט מראה תמיד את הסימלול של אותה השפה כל הזמן, נכון?
<moshe742> למרות שאתה משנה אותה למשהו אחר
<killer-kangaroo> לא. זה לא מראה סימלול של שום שפה.
<moshe742> רגע, אז לא הבנתי מה הבעיה
<killer-kangaroo> שאני רוצה שהוא יראה לי את הסמלול של השפה שבה אני כותב כרגע וכרגע זה לא מראה לי כלום.
<moshe742> על מה לחצת קודם שהראה לך את האפשרויות של השפה וכו'?
<killer-kangaroo> סמל של מקלדת, למעלה ליד הסימן של האלחוטי.
<moshe742> אתה על עברית או אנגלית?
<killer-kangaroo> משתנה כלזמן.
<moshe742> אני מתכוון לשפת מערכת
<killer-kangaroo> אנגלית.
<moshe742> אוקי, תעשה קליק ימני על מקום ריק בפאנל ותבחר שם ב-add to panel
<killer-kangaroo> ok
<moshe742> תבחר שם ב-keyboard indicator ותלחץ על ADD למטה, תראה אם זה עזר
<killer-kangaroo> אין לי.
<moshe742> אתה על 10.10, נכון?
<moshe742> מה קורה אם אתה מוסיף את indicator applet?
<killer-kangaroo> מצויין, תודה :)
<moshe742> אני מבין שנפתר?
<killer-kangaroo> אכן.
<moshe742> שמחתי לעזור:)
<killer-kangaroo> תודה רבה.
<moshe742> בבקשה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: תודה שנזכרת להכנס באמת
<moshe742> Ddorda, יש לך מושג ב-mysql?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אתה בא לעולמות?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: חגגו לי יומולדת ;)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מתי זה והאם יהיה לנו שם דוכן?
<moshe742> איך אני יוצר את ה-DB עבור דרופל?
<moshe742> Ddorda, מז"ט
<Ddorda> moshe742: בלי phpmyadmin?
<Ddorda> moshe742: תודה תודה
<Shualdon> מזלטוב!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111אחדאחדאחד
<moshe742> איך אני יודע אם יש לי את phpmyadmin?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: lol
<moshe742> אגב, אתה מגיע לכנס?
<Ddorda> moshe742: יהיה לנו דוכן?
<Ddorda> moshe742: התקנת?
<Ddorda> אם לא התקנת בטח אין לך ;)
<moshe742> כן, לא בטוח אם בחינם או בתשלום עדיין, תלוי במיקום שלו
<Ddorda> CREATE DATABASE "name";
<Ddorda> moshe742: שיהיה בחינם במקום הכי גרוע
<Ddorda> זה מעולה לנו
<Ddorda> :D
<moshe742> לאחר הפקודה mysql כן?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כמובן
<Ddorda> ואז exit או פשוט Ctrl + D
<moshe742> אבל זה אומר מיקום שהיה באייקון, אני חושב שעדיף מיקום טוב ולראות אם זה יעיל יותר
<moshe742> איך אני יודע מה השם משתמש ב-DB וכו'?
<moshe742> או איך אני יוצר אחד?
<Shualdon> איזה לאג ><
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אמרת משהו?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: .........
<Ddorda> moshe742: גוגל
<Ddorda> לא אמרתי כלום, אני קורא מייל וזז לישון
<Shualdon> רגע
<Shualdon> אתה מגיע לעולמות?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מתי זה?
<moshe742> 20-21/4
<Shualdon> ברביעי חמישי
<Ddorda> נראה, אולי
<Ddorda> באיזה שעה ואיפה?
<Shualdon> זה בערך כל היום
<Shualdon> באותו מקום כמו אייקון
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> זה גם בערב?
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> Ddorda: .....?
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-16
<Ddorda> Shualdon: איפה זה אמרנו? ירושלים?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: תל אביב
<nady> ?
<nady> ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ואיפה זה בדיוק? אם זה קרוב לתחנת רכבת אז יש מצב שאני אבוא לראת הערב...
<moshe742> אתה מדבר על הכנס?
<moshe742> Ddorda, ^?
<killer-kangaroo> שבת שלום. תהיתי אם מישהו ממכם מכיר תוכנה כמו FlipIt לחלונות שהופכת טקסט מאנגלית לעברית.
<moshe742> killer-kangaroo, אתה מתכוון לתרגום או כשמקלידים משהו באנגלית ואז מגלים שאנחנו בכלל על עברית במקלדת?
<killer-kangaroo> כשמגלים שמקלידים בשפה הלא נכונה
<killer-kangaroo> ד"א, כשאתם מזכירים שם של מישהו בצ'אט, אתם פשוט כותבים אותו או שיש דרך נוחה יותר?
<moshe742> אז אתה צריך את בהפוכה אם אני לא טועה, זה משהו שפיתח אני חושב שאילן שביט, וזה עושה בדיוק את מה שאתה מדבר עליו
<killer-kangaroo> תודה רבה :)
<moshe742> אני חושב שזה תלוי תוכנה, אני יכול פשוט לרשום את התחלת השם ואז ללחוץ על TAB וזה משלים את השם (הניק שבמערכת) אבל אני לא בטוח שזה אפשרי לכל התכנות שניתן להיכנס בעזרתן
<killer-kangaroo> זה באמת עובד :)
<killer-kangaroo> moshe742: כל האתרים של "בהפוכה" לא עובדים, יש דרך להוריד דרך הקונסול?
<moshe742> לא שידוע לי, אבל תשאל בוואטסאפ, הם צריכים לדעת מהיכן ניתן אם בכלל להוריד
<killer-kangaroo> סבבה, תודה :)
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<moshe742> זה ענין של 10 דקות הליכה מרכבת השלום בערך
<serfus> moshe742, איזה יום זה?
<moshe742> הכנס בימים רביעי חמישי בחול המועד
<serfus> והדוכן יעמוד בשני הימים?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> אתה מגיע?
<serfus> אני אנסה לפחות
<serfus> אני חושב שאני אמור להיות פה ודי פנוי
<moshe742> אם אתה צריך עזרה בהגעה תתקשר אלי, אני מכיר את האזור די טוב
<serfus> בסדר גמור, תודה
<serfus> אני מסתדר די טוב עם רכבות בתל אביב
<serfus> מה השם של הכנס שוב פעם?
<moshe742> עולמות, זה באשכול פיס ליד עירוני א' בת"א
<moshe742> אני יכול להביא לך לינק לאתר הכנס, צריך להיות שם מפת הגעה
<seek_help> שלום,
<seek_help> יש פה מישהו ?
<serfus> סביר להניח שכן, אם אתה צריך עזרה פשוט תשאל
<seek_help> אני מנסה להתקין אובונטו 10.10
<seek_help> ומקבל תמיד שגיאה
<seek_help> ERRNO 5
<seek_help> המידע של השגיאה הוא שדיסק ההתקנה דפוק
<seek_help> ניסיתי להתקין גם את אובונטו וגם את קובונטו, מספר פעמים
<seek_help> אותה שגיאה כל פעם,
<seek_help> למרות שבסך הכל, ניסיתי ארבעה דיסקים שונים
<seek_help> יש לי הארד דיסק 500 ג'יגה, ממנו הקצאתי 48 ג'יגה ללינוקס
<seek_help> 45 ג'יגה, כEX4
<seek_help> ושלוש ג'יגה ל
<seek_help> SWAP SPACE
<seek_help> מה הבעיה ואיך אני מתקן אותה ?
<grawcho_> ניסית להתקין dual voot
<grawcho_> boot
<grawcho_> ?
<grawcho_> או along side על אותו ה kernel
<grawcho_> אתה יכול להתקין kubuntu מתוך ה סשן של אובונטו
<seek_help> המטרה היא דואל בוט,
<seek_help> בהתקנה בחרתי ב
<seek_help> manual specify partitions
<grawcho_> אין מה לעשות דואל בוט לשני סשנים של לינוקס
<seek_help> וקבעתי את המחיצות על שטח שמראש פיניתי בהתקנה של הוינדוס
<seek_help> אני רוצה רק סשן אחד של לינוקס
<seek_help> פשוט לא הצלחתי להתקין לא אובונטו ולא קובונטו משום מה
<grawcho_> אם מותקן אובונטו אתה יכול להתקין קובונטו דסקטופ דרך מנהל החבילות
<seek_help> הבעיה היא בהתקנה
<grawcho_> הבנתי
<grawcho_> לא הצלחת להתקין
<seek_help> נכון
<grawcho_> איך פירמטת את המחיצה
<serfus> ממה שאני רואה באינטרנט, אנשים פתרו את הבעיה עם שימוש בדיסק און קי במקום סי די או בהתקנה האלטרנטיבית
<grawcho_> וכמה מחיצות יש על הדיסק
<seek_help> 45 ג'יגה של
<seek_help> EX4
<seek_help> ו3
<seek_help> ג'יגה
<seek_help> SWAP
<grawcho_> באיזו דרך פירמטת אותן ?
<grawcho_> לייב סידי ?
<seek_help> כן
<grawcho_> דרך האשפ של ההתקנה
<seek_help> כן
<seek_help> זה שלב שני או שלישי שם
<grawcho_> ואיזו שגיאה קיבלת ?
<seek_help> היה לי כמובן מקום פנוי מראש מההתקנה של החלונות
<seek_help> שגיאה
<seek_help> ERRNO 5
<seek_help> שאומרת שדיסק ההתקנה דפוק
<grawcho_> צרבת אותו בבית מהורדה
<seek_help> וזה כנראה לא המקרה, כי צרבתי פעמיים אובונטו, ופעמיים קובונטו בנפרד
<grawcho_> ניסיתי לצרוב שוב ?
<seek_help> כן,
<seek_help> מה עוד יכולה להיות הסיבה ?
<grawcho_> איזו גרסה אתה מתקין ?
<seek_help> 10.10
<grawcho_> 10.04
<grawcho_> אוקיי
<grawcho_> שנייה
<seek_help> לנסות את 10.4 ?
<grawcho_> חוץ מהמחיצות של ext4 ו swap כמה עוד מחיצות יש בדיסק ?
<seek_help> עוד שתיים
<seek_help> שהן שתיהן
<seek_help> NTFS
<seek_help> בשביל הוינדוס
<grawcho_> לא נראה לי שאפשר להתקין יותר מ 4 מחיצות על דיסק NTFS
<grawcho_> נראה לי שכדאי לנסות לסדר את המחיצות מחדש
<grawcho_> נתקלתי בזה פעם
<seek_help> אז מה לעשות ? להכניס עוד הארד דיסק בשביל הלינוקס ?
<grawcho_> ההתקנה אמורה ליצור מחיצת swap בעצמה ... נסה לא להגדיר אותה ידנית
<grawcho_> אלא רק את הרוט
<grawcho_> כך שסך הכל יהיו 4 מחיצות
<seek_help> רק כדי לוודא,
<seek_help> אם אני לא מגדיר
<seek_help> SWAP
<seek_help> אז יהיו סך הכל שלוש מחיצות לא ?
<seek_help> שתיים לוינדוס ואחת לאובונטו
<seek_help> הבנתי נכון ?
<grawcho_> swap מוגדר אוטומטית בהתקנה
<seek_help> ניסיתי להתקין ב
<seek_help> manual specify partitions
<seek_help> והוא ביקש ממני להגדיר
<grawcho_> סוופ מוגדר אוטומטית בהתקנה
<seek_help> SWAP
<seek_help> סוופ מוגדר אוטומטית גם ב
<seek_help> manual ?
<grawcho_> אני לא בטוח אבל נראה לי שכן ... ממה שאני זוכר
<seek_help> כי קיבלתי אזהרה שאם אני לא מגדיר אז יש סיכוי שההתקנה תיכשל
<seek_help> ועוד אזהרה שתוכנות כמו
<seek_help> OPEN OFFICE
<seek_help> משתמשות בסוופ
<seek_help> ולכן לא כדאי לוותר עליו
<grawcho_> אתה לא עוקב אחרי
<grawcho_> לכל התקנת אובונטו צריך סוופ ... פשוט לא צריך להגדיר אותו ידנית
<seek_help> אוקיי
<grawcho_> אני מכיר את אשף ההתקנה ... מעולם לא הגדרתי סוופ ידנית
<grawcho_> רק את הרוט פרטישן
<seek_help> אחלה, ואת הרוט, אני מגדיר ב
<seek_help> EX4
<seek_help> כן ?
<grawcho_> כן
<seek_help> סבבה תודה,
<grawcho_> או EXT3 אבל עדיף EXT4
<grawcho_> בבקשה
<seek_help> עוד משהו שאני צריך לדעת לפני הנסיון הנוסף ?
<seek_help> יאללה, עוד נסיון
<fgfdgkjd3232> ????????????????
<fgfdgkjd3232> ????
<fgfdgkjd3232> ×£,
<fgfdgkjd3232> דור מישהון
<fgfdgkjd3232> ?
<Eliran> אפשר לשאול שאלה
<odel> hello
<odel> where could i obtain ubuntu stickers?
<Eliran> ?
<odel> איפה אפשר לקנות מדבקות של אובונטו?
<Eliran> odal?
<Eliran> אתה מבין באובונטו
<odel> פחות או יותר
<Eliran> תוכל לעזור לי
<odel> אנסה
<Eliran> שניה כנס ללינק
<Eliran> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=8457
<Eliran> זה הבעיה שלי
<Hoborg> אובונטו ישראל &bull; צפה בנושא - בעיה\ בהפעלה.. @ ubuntu-il.com
<odel> מה עם מדבקות משהו יודע איפה אפשר להשיג אותן?
<Eliran> אז תוכל לעזור לי
<odel> אז אצלך אובונטו עולה ישר בלי בחירה של מערכת?
<Eliran> לא הבנת,
<Eliran> התקנתי אותה על מחיצה
<Eliran> והסרתי תמחיצה לכונן מסוים
<Eliran> ולא עולה שום מערתכ
<Eliran> איך אפשר לתקן זאת
<odel> תכנס לביאוס
<Eliran> אוקי
<Eliran> ו..
<odel> בנראה שיש בעיה עם  boot device
<Eliran> תראה
<odel> fi
<odel> כן
<Eliran> היה לי בכונן D 50 מקום לקחתי 20 ונשאר 30 בD
<Eliran> ולא הסרתי תהתקנה, ועשיתי שוב בD 50
<Eliran> מבלי להסיר את מה שהיה במחיצה
<Eliran> פשוט מחקתי תמחיצה
<Eliran> והעברתי את כל השטח לכונן שהיה
<odel> טוב, ואיפה המערכת שלך?
<Eliran> שמע אחי, התקנתי תמערכת, מבלי להסיר אותה מהמחיצה, והסרתי תמחיצה
<Eliran> ?
<odel> במחיצה היה גם windows?
<Eliran> לא באותה מחיצה
<Eliran> במחיצה השנייה
<Eliran> וזה בכלל לא ניכנס
<Eliran> הוא כותב משהו erre ומספרים
<odel> איזה מחשב זה?
<Eliran> אינטל פנטיום 2 ליבות
<Eliran> זכרון 1 ראם
<Eliran> כרטיס מסך.
<odel> במיקרה הזה ... תעשה בוט מסי-די או סי-די און קאי תשמור הכל וא תצרוב לדיסק ו אחר"ך תתקין הכול מהתחלהת
<Eliran> היא אפשר להתקין שום התקנה
<odel> ממה התקנתה אובונטו?
<odel> סידי?
<Eliran> כן
<odel> אז תכנס לביוס ותעשה בוט מסידי
<Eliran> אני יודע, עשיתי ולא עובד..
<odel> מוזר
<odel> תנסה מסידי און קאי
<serfus> odel, כרגע יש מדבקות אצל אחד מאנשי הלוקו אבל אין מעטפות, כלומר אי אפשר לשלוח
<serfus> odel, אני מניח שאתה יכול להגיע איתו לאיזה הסדר
<serfus> odel, או שאם אתה רוצה משהו יותר רציני, אתה יכול להזמין מהאתר של קנוניקל
<serfus> אבל זה יעלה כסף
<odel> אני מוחן שלם אבל לא רציתי להזמין מקנוניקל כי זה יקח זמן
<odel> לשלם*\
<serfus> אני לא חושב שזה אמור לקחת יותר מדי זמן
<serfus> בכל מקרה, גם אם תוכל לקחת את המדבקות מהארץ, זה רחוק מהמדבקות שאפשר לקנות מקנוניקל
<serfus> מה אתה רוצה לעשות עם המדבקות? odel
<fddlksfj212> ?
<odel> להדביק ללפטופ
<serfus> odel, אה, אם זה הכל אז מה שיש בארץ יספיק
<odel> :)
<odel> אז מאיפה אפשר להזמין אותן?
<serfus> odel, בעיקרון זה בחינם, רק כמו שציינתי אין לנו כרגע מעטפות אז אי אפשר לשלוח את זה בדואר
<odel> ואם אני אשלך לחם חבילה של מעטפות אתם שלחו לי שני סטים של מדבקות?
<serfus> כמה מדבקות אתה צריך?
<serfus> בעיקרון מקבלים 5 מדבקות
<odel> זה לא סט כזה http://shop.canonical.com/images/UBN40005-1.jpg ?
<serfus> odel, אני מניח שאם תשלח לו מעטפה מבוילת או משהו בסגנון שהוא יצטרך רק להחזיר לך זה יהיה בסדר
<serfus> odel, לא
<serfus> אמרתי לך, זה פחות מרשים P:
<odel> איפה אפשר לראות אותן?
<serfus> odel, http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<Hoborg> System76 - Ubuntu Linux - Community - Free Stickers @ www.system76.com
<serfus> המדבקה שכתוב עליה powered by ubuntu
<serfus> חמישה כאלה
<serfus> *ארבע
<odel> with "powered by ubuntu"?
<serfus> כן
<serfus> זה לא מרשים כמו הדף מדבקות של קנוניקל אבל זה גם נחמד
<serfus> בעיקר שאתה יכול להדביק את זה על המדבקה שבאה עם הלפטופ של windows :P
<odel> לאן לשלוח מעטפות ואיזה גודל אתם צריכים?
<serfus> odel, זה שמחזיק אצלו את המדבקות לא נמצא כרגע
<serfus> odel, אם תשאיר לי את כתובת האימייל שלך, אני אדאג שהוא יצור איתך קשר
<odel> הורדתי אותה מזמן, עכשיו גם רוצה להתקין אובונטו בלפטופ שני
<Ddorda> odel: אתה יכול לשלוח לי מעטפה מבוילת ואני אשלח לך מדבקות
<Ddorda> כמה שתרצה
<odel> לאן לשלוח?
<yyytkjklklj354> ?
<yyytkjklklj354> ???????
<yyytkjklklj354> ??.?
<Ddorda> odel: שנייה אני אשלח לך באופן פרטי
<soomsoom> http://eggsmash.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/ubuntu-cola.jpg =]
<nady> לילה טוב
<qcwolf> goodnight
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<qcwolf> 10x trew100, so do you.
<trew100> :)
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-17
<Nighthawk```> מישהו פה ?
<hillel> היי
<hillel> איזו פקודה משמשת לפתיחת america's army מהטרמינל?
<hillel> ?
<sijp> למישהו יש ניסיון עם gumstix ועם אובונטו ?
<Ddorda`> sijp: פה לא
<Ddorda`> :P
<Ddorda`> יו כ
<Ddorda`> "כ חם!
<sijp> אני במשרד עם המזגן וחם לי
<soomsoom> sijp: אני לא שומעת, יש פה חלון
<sijp> אני כל כך טיפש
<sijp> הייתי בטוח שזה עובד פתאום
<sijp> אבל אז הבנתי שהוא התנתק לי מהסריאל והרצתי את כל הפקודות על הלפטופ
<trew100> כל כך חם שיורד שמש בחוץ
<Ddorda`> trew100: הלוואי שהיה יורד
<sijp> מי שינה את התאריך ליולי ולא סיפר לי?
<Ddorda`> sijp: הוא אשם!
<sijp> Ddorda`  - למה אתה מאשים סתם?
<Ddorda> sijp: אלא מה?
<sijp> אני האחרון שאפשר להאשים אותו ביצור חום
<sijp> זה נגד כל האינטרסים שלי
<Ddorda> sijp: כנ"ל
<sijp> בגלל זה בדיוק אני לא מאשים אותך
<sijp> למרות שעל ראש הגנב בוער הכובע
<sijp> ואז חם לו אש
<Ddorda> חם לי הרבה יותר ממה שהיה חם לי אם היה לי כובע בוער
<Ddorda> moshe742: מתי אובונטו על הדשא?
<moshe742> אני צריך לצאת, עקרונית לא ממש ענו למייל ולא בפורום כך שאני אקבע כנראה משהו בעצמי וזהו
<moshe742> אבל אני אוכל לדבר איתך רק יותר מאוחר
<Ddorda> moshe742: תארגן את זה, שתהיה תשובה עד מחר בבוקר
<Ddorda> זה כבר נהיה מאוחר
<Ddorda> נדבר :)
<Gargamel64> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4057630,00.html
<Gargamel64> מעניין אותי לדעת איך הולך הקטע הזה שלוקחים את זה בכוח
<moshe742> Ddorda, חזרתי
<Nighthawk``> אלאן אנשים
<moshe742> אהלן
<HaimN> היי, מישהו מכיר משחק מרוצים טוב ללינוקס?
<Ddorda> HaimN: http://playdeb.net
<HaimN> כן, אבל יש שם כמה
<Hoborg> PlayDeb.net Beta -
<HaimN> אני לא רוצה להוריד ג'גה ולדלות שזה לא משהו...
<HaimN> *ג'יגה ולגלות
<HaimN> פשוט האח הקטן שלי קיבל הגה משחק במתנה
<HaimN> והוא רוצה לנסות אותו כבר
<trew100> Ddorda: כשאני מוריד משחק מהאתר הזה לאיזה ישום אני מקשר את ההתקנה?
<HaimN> trew100: מהאתר הזה אתה אמור להוריד קובץ DEB שמקושר למרכז התכנה של אובונטו
<HaimN> אתה אמור להוסיף PPA של המאגרים שלהם
<trew100> הבנתי
<trew100> זה אתר בטוח?
<HaimN> ואז ללחוץ על INSTALL באתר
<HaimN> כן
<trew100> סבבה תודה
<HaimN> זה אתר מאוד ידוע
<trew100> היי שלום לכולם
<trew100> יש מישהו ער שיכול לעזור לי?
<moshe742> מה הבעיה?
<trew100> עדכנתי את המערכת ועכשיו KDE לא מעלה לי פלזמה
<trew100> זה אומר שיש לי את התוכניות עובדות
<trew100> אבל אין לי שולחן עבודה ופאנל
<trew100> מדובר על KDE 4.6.2
<moshe742> הבעיה שאני לא מכיר את KDE, אבל הניחוש שלי זה שמשהו נדפק בהגדרות בשל העידכון
<trew100> יש לי פלט מהטרמינל אני יעלה שניה ויביא לינק
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-09
<asw3> [44396.140683] REISERFS error (device sda5): vs-13070 reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [450 6613 0x0 SD]
<asw3> [15880.464376] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Asking for cache data failed
<asw3> נשמע לא טוב
<avihay> well, that's what you get for using a file system made by a serial killer :-p
<avihay> on a sata device :->
<avihay> my brother says:  It's not the filesystem \n  look at that first one there \n REISERFS error (device sda5): vs-13070 reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [450 6613 0x0 SD]
<avihay>  It's an I/O error \n on sda5 \n and probably sda in general \n back up everything NOW
<asw3> לול אביחי אני בחיים לא סמכתי על המחשב פה
<asw3> והכל פה מוגדר בגדר יכול להיעלם עוד רגע
<asw3> אבל זה מצחיק הוא רוצח וזה
<asw3> אבל המערכת רצה פה יחסית טוב
<asw3> ככה שאני יכול להאשים רק את הדיסק הקשיח
<asw3> שבמצב לא טוב
<asw3> כונן IDE
<asw3> שכבר כמה שנים טוב
<asw3> טובות
<asw3> הריזר פשוט טס פה
<asw3> לא יודע למה
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-10
<Ardethian> Heh.
<Ardethian> Long time no see.
<Ardethian> àáì ëøâéì, áèç àó àçã ôä ìà æåëø àåúé.
<Ardethian> ;)
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-11
<avishay> שלום
<avishay> יש כאן מישהו?
<avishay> יש לי שאלה
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-12
<sam-c> chag kaful
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-13
<nady> cu
<nady> בוקר
<avihay> ...
<nady> ?
<PaC-mEn> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-14
<pac-men> בוקר טוב
<pacmen> מישהו פה?
<pacmen> מישהו פה אולי?
<avihay_> pacmen: hello
<pacmen> מה קורה?
<avihay_> ants trying to overheat my computer by clogging the vents...
<pacmen> מישהו?
<pacmen> אני רציך עזרה קטנה
<avihay> just ask, be specific and someone who knows will help you
<avihay> eventually
<pacmen> יש מצב בטוח באובונטו?
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-08
<lousygarua> avihay, ping
<avihay_> lousygarua: you were too late last time...
<avihay_> I'll work on it a bit today, I guess
<avihay_> it would be better if you can define what you want from the bot, because what it does right now, can be done by changeing the channel topic
<philipballew> lousygarua, greetings
<lousygarua> philipballew, hi
<philipballew> lousygarua, how's life today?
<lousygarua> sadly I think I'm going to be the only one sending you a postcard from Israel :)
<lousygarua> people here are too apathetic
<lousygarua> philipballew, life is all good, how about you?
<philipballew> lousygarua, I feel your pain. I think not many here from california will, but combined I think i should get many.
<philipballew> I am alright, just finishing up the school year.
<lousygarua> philipballew, oh shit, I remember you are ~20 but I forgot your field of study
<philipballew> Communications. You lousygarua ?
<lousygarua> philipballew, oh I didn't know that, did we talk about this? is it a 2-year colleague?
<lousygarua> I'm studying sound
<lousygarua> college
<lousygarua> i think
<lousygarua> i mean i think you spell it college
<lousygarua> :)
<philipballew> its 4 year here. How is Tel Aviv?
<philipballew> I hope well lousygarua
<lousygarua> philipballew, Tel Aviv is fine. A bit dusty today. Weird weather.
<lousygarua> philipballew, so you study for a B.A. or B.Sc
<philipballew> BA! It's nice. It is a nice thing.
<lousygarua> philipballew, I started studying for B.Sc in Software Engineering for one semester two years ago. Was a bit too shocking so I stopped it :)
<lousygarua> now i'm studying the sound engineering and production stuff, 2 year certificate studies
<lousygarua> and it's a lot of fun :)
<philipballew> Thats exactly My story as well
<manowar3> philipballew, (it's lousygarua), you tried software engineering after highschool?
<philipballew> manowar3, yes. and I did really really bad
<manowar3> philipballew, I didn't even know what I'm getting into. I wanted to build software, not study mathematics and learn ho to develop stuff like the Linux kernel
<manowar3> I mean, it's cool
<manowar3> but hej, not yet
<manowar3> I haven't played enough yet to become a scientist
<philipballew> One day youll like it
<manowar3> so i went to work :)
<philipballew> I approve
<manowar3> philipballew, thanks :
<manowar3> :)
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-09
<manowar3> avihay, ping?
<avihay> manowar3: pong
<avihay> !
<avihay> yes, I know what you mean about a degree in computer science
<avihay> so much math, non of it is really interesting
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-10
<philballew> lousygarua, good morning
<philballew> hope all is well lousygarua
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-13
<lousygarua> מישהו פנוי לשיחת חולין?
<Ohad> יש כאן מישהו?
<lousygarua> כן
<lousygarua> Ohad, ^^^
<Ohad> האם אפשר להגדיר את האובנטו סרבר לעולם החיצון?
<lousygarua> כן ברור
<Ohad> איך עושים זאת
<lousygarua> יש מלא שרתים שמריצים אובונטו סרבר באינטרנט
<Ohad> אני מתכוון במחשב שלי האישי
<lousygarua> מה אתה רוצה לעשות? אתה מריץ מחשב אובונטו ברשת שלך מאחורי ראוטר
<Ohad> נכון
<Ohad> אפשר לשחרר את המידע החוצה?
<lousygarua> צריך לפתוח את הפורטים שאתה רוצה בראוטר שיכוונו למחשב שלך
<lousygarua> אתה רוצה להריץ שרת ווב או משהו?
<Ohad> כן
<lousygarua> אז אם הכתובת של המחשב שלך היא 192.168.0.100 למשל
<lousygarua> תפתח בראוטר את פורט 80 שיוביל לכתובת הזו
<lousygarua> יש אתר שמסביר על פתיחת פורטים (בד"כ בשביל ביטורנט עושים את זה)
<Ohad> לצורך העניין עכשיו
<Ohad> אני מכיר ומבין
<Ohad> אבל לצורך העניין עכשיו אני יכול להכנס רק דרך האייפי הדינאמי
<Ohad> של הספק 10.0.0.2 לצורך העניין
<lousygarua> זאת מכונה וירטואלית?
<Ohad> כן
<Ohad> עכשיו הפורט 80 פתוח כי הכל משדר נכון
<lousygarua> היית אומר קודם :) יש אפשרות בוירטואל בוקס להחליט איזה סוג כרטיס רשת יהיה למכונה
<Ohad> אבל אני רוצה להוציא את המידע החוצה לאנשים
<lousygarua> אתה יכול לסדר שהמכונה הוירטואלית תהיה חלק מה־LAN שלך בבית
<Ohad> נכון
<lousygarua> אוקיי ו?
<Ohad> עשיתי זאת ואז אני והרשת הביתית שלי יכול לצפות בה
<Ohad> אני רוצה שהעולם החיצון יצפה במידע גם
<lousygarua> והראוטר מכוון לכתובת IP של המכונה הוירטואלית?
<Ohad> כן
<lousygarua> אתה רוצה שאני אבדוק אם אני מגיע אליך או שבדקת וזה לא זמין
<lousygarua> מקבל טיים אאוט
<Ohad> בדקתי
<Ohad> הרי
<Ohad> אני בעצמי במחשב הביתי שלי
<Ohad> יכול לצפות במידע רק עם האייפי של התשתית
<Ohad> שזה 10.0.0.0 וכולי
<lousygarua> ואתה מכניס את האייפי שלך בדפדפן ולא רואה את השרת, הבנתי נכון?
<Ohad> נכון
<Ohad> כשאני כותב את האייפי הרגיל
<lousygarua> נשמע כמו משהו ברראוטר
<Ohad> הוא מוביל אותי לפאנל ניהול של הראוטר
<lousygarua> אוקיי
<lousygarua> רגע
<lousygarua> לא טוב
<lousygarua> יש אולי אפשרות בראוטר שהפאנל ניהול פתוח ל־WAN
<lousygarua> ממליץ בחום לבטל אותה
<lousygarua> כדי שתוכל רק לגשת מתוך הרשת הפנימית
<lousygarua> יכול להיות שהאפשרות הזאת חוסמת את הport forwarding
<Ohad> אני לא יודע אם העולם החיצון יכול לראות את האפשרות לפאנל
<Ohad> 109.186.231.211
<Ohad> אם תוכל לנסות בבקשה
<lousygarua> אוקיי הוא לא מגיע אליך
<lousygarua> יכול להיות כמה דברים
<lousygarua> גם אין לי פינג איך
<lousygarua> אליך*
<Ohad> יכול להיות שהפורט 80 לא פתוח ברואטר עצמו
<lousygarua> אני לא חושב שזה הפיירוול באובונטו אם מחשבים אחרים יכולים לגשת לשם
<Ohad> למרות שיש לי אופציה אוטומטית לפתוח דרך תוכנות?
<lousygarua> כן תבדוק את פורט 80 בראוטר
<lousygarua> דרך תוכנות הוא יודע לעשות אבל אני לא יודע אם האובונטו סרבר יודע לפתוח בעצמו פורט בראוטר
<lousygarua> גם בד"כ אתה רוצה לקנפג את הפורטים ידנית בשביל שרתים
<Ohad> אני אמור לבצע איזשהו רענון או שזה אמור לעבוד פשוט?
<lousygarua> אמור לעבוד
<lousygarua> אני עדיין לא מצליח להתחבר לאייפי הזה בפורט 80
<lousygarua> אתה על אפאצ'י שמה?
<lousygarua> באובונטו?
<lousygarua> למרות שאני בספק שהוא לא מקשיב על 80
<lousygarua> בעצם רגע
<lousygarua> יכול להיות
<lousygarua> שהוא מקשיב רק ל... בעצם לא
<lousygarua> כי אז מחשבים אחרים ברשת לא היו יכולים לגשת
<lousygarua> זה אובונטו סרבר או אובונטו רגיל?
<Ohad> אובנטו סרבר
<Ohad> אתה כאן?
<Ohad> lousygarua, ^^^
<lousygarua> כן
<lousygarua> אני עושה משהו אני לא כל הזמן בצ'ט
<lousygarua> מה שלום הראוטר
<lousygarua> Ohad, ping
<Ohad> זה בסדר תודה :)
<Ohad> אני כאן
<Ohad> אני אנסה להסתדר, תודה רבה רבה על העזרה
<Ohad> שיהיה שבוע טוב
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-08
<noobuntu> מישהו ער?
<noobuntu> any one up?
<noobuntu> מישהו ער?
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-12
<amirGZOOeldor> moshe742: ata po?
<amirGZOOeldor> Avihay: you there as well?
<amirGZOOeldor> passiveobserver: xaim?
<amirGZOOeldor> ubuntulog: hi robot
<Avihay> nope
<amirGZOOeldor> Avihay: damn i really need some help
<Avihay> what with?
<amirGZOOeldor> עם החיים שלי אחי
<amirGZOOeldor> אני קצת בבון עכשיו
<amirGZOOeldor> and I can only login in the site
<amirGZOOeldor> My "laptop" has been stolen
<amirGZOOeldor> so please run a traceroute to /me and tell me if I'm in Haifa or not
<amirGZOOeldor> i'm going to #ubuntu as well
<Avihay> I don't see how that will help you
<amirGZOOeldor> Are you Avihay from HaMakor?
<Avihay> nope
<amirGZOOeldor> So I'll stay around for a while trying to fish for my password in the net. BRB
<amirGZOOeldor> Thanks of course!
<Avihay> http://pastebin.kde.org/pgthra9kj
<amirGZOOeldor> Avihay: ok thanks Avihay, I'll remember this T_T :)
<amirGZOOeldor> Avihay: you there there?
<Avihay> could be
<amirGZOOeldor> It's GMT+3 not GMT+2 right?
<amirGZOOeldor> coz I have valuble info on my Win7
<amirGZOOeldor> I dion't want to reinstall
<Avihay> beats me
 * amirGZOOeldor beats you
<amirGZOOeldor> Amitay
<amirGZOOeldor> not Amixay
<amirGZOOeldor> just satin'
<amirGZOOeldor> sayin'
<amirGZOOeldor> well OTXA LE GOOGLE
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-06
<Avihay_work> anyone has XP with regex and hebrew in python?
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-07
<kk_> jjj\
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-08
<Liraneve> שלום לכולם וחג שמח, יש משהו שפנוי לענות על שאלה בקשר להתקנה של אובנטו?
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-09
<yossisagol> שלום
<yossisagol> התקנתי אובונטו והכל בסדר אבל יש לי בעיה עם הסקייפ
<yossisagol> אני לא מצליח לשמוע שום דבר ולא שומעים אותי
<yossisagol> אני מצליח לשמוע מוסיקה,אז לא ברור לי מה הבעיה
<yossisagol> למישהו יש רעיון?
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-11
<sexy> hi
<Guest58011> skype :: sexyyy.girl68
<Guest58011> skype :: sexyyy.girl68
<Guest58011> skype :: sexyyy.girl68
#ubuntu-il 2016-04-12
<adam______> rmat gan
<adam______> aa
<adam______> 0505814146
#ubuntu-il 2016-04-14
<orel> ?
#ubuntu-il 2016-04-17
<yuval_> hi
